# Impact terminates contract of Tessa Blanchard, making her a free agent



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit. I don’t know what AEW does here. She would be an awesome pickup and would turn heads, but do they want to sign her given all the trouble she has been in and her track record? With her Dad Tully being in AEW it would be an easy transition.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Holy shit. I don’t know what AEW does here. She would be an awesome pickup and would turn heads, but do they want to sign her given all the trouble she has been in and her track record? With her Dad Tully being in AEW it would be an easy transition.


Tough call. I don't follow Impact but I know she's renowned and the AEW womens division could absolutely use a major player. But also they made it clear they don't want assholes in their locker room.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Tf happend? 

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MontyCora said:


> Tough call. I don't follow Impact but I know she's renowned and the AEW womens division could absolutely use a major player. But also they made it clear they don't want assholes in their locker room.


Having Tessa Blanchard on the show would be huge and would make Dynamite that much better, especially if she’s involved in the Horseman angle with her dad. She’s a major free agent. I don’t know man, this really is a tough one.

Tony will be mentally pressured to stay consistent with banning Hogan and suspending Sammy so bringing in Tessa wouldn’t be a good look. But at the same time, that’s a huge missed Opportunity as far as a major signing that they really need right now for the women’s division.

Vince doesn’t have a conscience and would Probably sign her in a heart beat, which would be a major blow.

She didnt want to send video promos in as World Champion? I don’t know the whole story as to why, but I mean that’s screwed up...be a team player.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I would sign her honestly.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

All the way from the top back down to the bottom. Unfortunate really, but if I'm AEW or WWE I still sign her.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

i think with the state of the womens division, you have to take a chance on her. maybe her father being in the company keeps in her check with any bad behavior she may. idk her whole situation though


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

A little more as far as details:

_"Relations between Blanchard and Impact had become increasingly icy in recent weeks, especially after Blanchard did not send promos from Mexico (where she has been residing) for the 6/1 episode of Impact on AXS. That footage was slated to have been edited into a sit-down interview conducted by Josh Mathews “via satellite.” When that material was not received, Impact had to re-edit the episode with other content and have host segments of the show changed and new voiceovers cut.

"Impact sources cite that there were attempts made to get Blanchard to return and drop the title but that the two sides were not able to come to terms. Blanchard's deal was slated to expire before the PPV but Impact was hoping that she would return for a final appearance, especially as they were of the belief that they could roll the time she was in Mexico not performing onto the end of her deal, extending it past its original expiration date. When it became increasingly obvious that Blanchard appearing wasn't going to happen, Impact opted to cut bait, terminate the deal and move forward."_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276340561755201536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276350669264478216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276346570909184002


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Youth is not always an excuse for unacceptable behavior but in her case I can say she's young and dumb. They're standing behind their guys right now in Sammy and Jimmy so bring her in with an understanding that her past behavior will not be tolerated.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck the twitter mob. 

Bring her in i say she would instantly bring some credibility to a poor division. 

I bet they dont do anything though TK is a people pleaser.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

AEW has to sign Tessa at this point, regardless of the drama. The AEW Womens Division still needs her. If they were to pass on her after signing all of these other random women that few had known of before, I would question their thinking. Well, more than I already have with that Division.

The EVPs will probably want to sign Tessa. Cody and Young Bucks, I can imagine them trying to convince Tony that it will be fine.

All of this is assuming that she would be willing to return to the United States if she went to AEW, not knowing the full reason why she wasn't willing before with Impact.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

She got fired from Impact for being a cancer and now she can be stuck doing the indies since WWE won't want her after this situation.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Southerner said:


> *AEW has to sign Tessa at this point, regardless of the drama. The AEW Womens Division still needs her. If they were to pass on her after signing all of these other random women that few had known of before, I would question their thinking. Well, more than I already have with that Division.*
> 
> The EVPs will probably want to sign Tessa. Cody and Young Bucks, I can imagine them trying to convince Tony that it will be fine.
> 
> All of this is assuming that she would be willing to return to the United States if she went to AEW, not knowing the full reason why she wasn't willing before with Impact.


I agree. But what about all the people who already have their social media messages typed up ready to push send and morally rip the company apart the second they sign her? People are literally ready to push send as we speak on their hate messages and some already have their “speaking out” stories queued up with devilish smiles on their faces just jizzing themselves at the new opportunity.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

It’s sad that it came to this. Impact treated her well and pushed her to the moon.

I wonder if the relationship went south after it was apparent the two sides couldn’t come to terms on a new contract? 

I would love to see her in AEW. She’d be a fantastic addition. 

However, if it’s all about money, I think the WWE will offer her a huge deal. At the very least, they want to keep her from joining AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay quick thoughts:

I've read she has an attitude. Theres also a report that she was being difficult to get purposely fired to go to AEW. But that would not make sense would it? Why would she be a bitch a short time before her contract expires?

She would be a huge deal for AEW, her dad could keep her in check? Tony would have to make sure she doesn't carry an attitude, not sure.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> A little more as far as details:
> 
> _"Relations between Blanchard and Impact had become increasingly icy in recent weeks, especially after Blanchard did not send promos from Mexico (where she has been residing) for the 6/1 episode of Impact on AXS. That footage was slated to have been edited into a sit-down interview conducted by Josh Mathews “via satellite.” When that material was not received, Impact had to re-edit the episode with other content and have host segments of the show changed and new voiceovers cut.
> 
> ...


I dunno...Maybe she will do "Apology/Counseling Tour?"


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I remember someone here suggesting a new Four Horsemen-type group with Cody, FTR and Tessa. It seems the stars are aligning.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Does anyone know if there is a no-compete clause like the WWE has?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

AEW should stay far away from her as possible. Shes been fired from WWE and Impact for being a toxic individual. Shes not worth the headache and will divide the locker room like Kevin Nash and Scott Hall did when they went to WCW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> I dunno...Maybe she will do "Apology/Counseling Tour?"


Lol probably. Have Daddy Tully put in a good word for her and make her do counseling before making her debut lol. That plus an apology video to the girls she offended with a statement to Impact should suffice. Alleged history says she’s a bitch but I think Tessa is too good to pass up. Twitter can go fuck itself lol. Just hire somebody to delete comments lmao idk


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Ozell Gray said:


> AEW should stay far away from her as possible. Shes been fired from WWE and Impact for being a toxic individual. Shes not worth the headache and will divide the locker room like Kevin Nash and Scott Hall did when they went to WCW.


When was she fired from the WWE?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Jazminator said:


> When was she fired from the WWE?


After she leaked the results of the Mae Young matches she was fired from WWE and they've wanted nothing to do with her since. She also had an incident with Ricochet not to long ago.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Ozell Gray said:


> After she leaked the results of the Mae Young matches she was fired from WWE and they've wanted nothing to do with her since. She also had an incident with Ricochet not to long ago.


I don’t think she was ever under contract with the WWE.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I agree. But what about all the people who already have their social media messages typed up ready to push send and morally rip the company apart the second they sign her? People are literally ready to push send as we speak on their hate messages and some already have their “speaking out” stories queued up with devilish smiles on their faces just jizzing themselves at the new opportunity.


I'm sure also that would happen.

My hope is that stuff works itself out, Tony were to ignore that and takes the chance on Tessa.

Social media really is the worst. People with skeletons in their closets that are more worried about other peoples lives than their own.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sign her if they can. She's a young talent they can build around. Sometimes in entertainment you sign a jackass because they got upside. It's been clear with the acceptance of Hogan and upsetness over Sammy being suspended that hardcore fans will forgive your words as long as you don't call somebody a vanilla midget.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Jazminator said:


> I don’t think she was ever under contract with the WWE.


They decided not to sign her because of her attitude issues so she was never signed. Still though thats 2 major companies shes had a falling out with and now shes going to be blacklisted from WWE, likely AEW, and Impact.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Ozell Gray said:


> They decided not to sign her because of her attitude issues so she was never signed. Still though thats 2 major companies shes had a falling out with and now shes going to be blacklisted from WWE, likely AEW, and Impact.


Okay. Just wanted a clarification. You said the WWE fired her, but she was never under contract to them.

I’m guessing she winds up in WWE or AEW.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is why you don't speak about your political beliefs publicly when you're a boss.

Tony Khan could've hired Tessa Blanchard and had a great pick up for his women's division by signing arguably the best free agent in the country but if he does he looks like a massive hypocrite because he's banned Hogan for life from AEW for saying the N-Word but Tessa Blanchard also did multiple times.

So either you sign her and show that you play favourites or you don't sign her and miss out on a great talent. Tony Khan is backed into this corner because he's an idiot who went public with his political beliefs.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> They decided not to sign her because of her attitude issues so she was never signed. Still though thats 2 major companies shes had a falling out with and now shes going to be blacklisted from WWE, likely AEW, and Impact.


Unless a report comes out that AEW or Tony Khan isn't interested in her, I still think that their is hope with her father being in AEW already AND she was used for All In before AEW started. Point being theirs people in AEW that would campaign for her. The unknown is Tony Khan of course.

..but yeah, I would be surprised if the door were to be open for her to go to WWE after the apparent reason for not giving her a developmental contract last time. Assuming that rumor was true. Which would be a shame because a Flair and Blanchard in the same company would be cool too.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

if AEW don't sign her, wwe will.

vince doesn't care, Tony shouldn't either. you have to take chances on people in wrestling


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> if AEW don't sign her, wwe will.
> 
> vince doesn't care, Tony shouldn't either. you have to take chances on people in wrestling


But how could Tony look his black wrestlers, his black footballers and their families in the eye knowing that he signed a racist like that jezebel Tessa Blanchard?


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

If AEW signs Tessa, are they going to feed her Big Swoll, Red Velvet, and Brandi?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is why you don't speak about your political beliefs publicly when you're a boss.
> 
> Tony Khan could've hired Tessa Blanchard and had a great pick up for his women's division by signing arguably the best free agent in the country but if he does he looks like a massive hypocrite because he's banned Hogan for life from AEW for saying the N-Word but Tessa Blanchard also did multiple times.
> 
> So either you sign her and show that you play favourites or you don't sign her and miss out on a great talent. Tony Khan is backed into this corner because he's an idiot who went public with his political beliefs.


He needs to just sign her if he can and take the blow of looking like a hypocrite. Who cares. People like you and the Twitter mob are gonna shit down his throat for everything he does regardless so fuck it. He needs to learn that everyone isn’t going to agree with everything he does. If he signs her people will say he is playing favorites, so what? It’s a bigger loss to not sign her. Within 2 weeks people will forget and move on with their lives.

People will always find an angle to make him look bad so I think he needs to toughen up here assuming that he and the Elite are even interested.

Vince is also a known Republican that has signed multiple people who openly don’t support his right wing Philosophy. He built his empire doing grimy shit over the years and gets ripped apart harder than anyone I have ever seen, year after year, he gets shat on, people forget and move on, Vince makes more money, repeat. Yeah it’s fucked up, but it’s a fucked up business and a fucked up world.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Depends on scorpio pulling for her I guess @Chip Chipperson but you forgot to make mention of the Japanese and Mexican wrestlers he could piss off. If you are going to mention her racism don't exclude other races.

I personally think he should just bite the bullet. Or just veto the whole women's division if it can't be booked right


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> He needs to just sign her if he can and take the blow of looking like a hypocrite. Who cares. People like you and the Twitter mob are gonna shit down his throat for everything he does regardless so fuck it. He needs to learn that everyone isn’t going to agree with everything he does. If he signs her people will say he is playing favorites, so what? It’s a bigger loss to not sign her. Within 2 weeks people will forget and move on with their lives.


With all due respect how do you know I'd shit down his throat on this one? I'm just asking for consistency and have always maintained it's about consistency. They legitimately cancelled an enhancement guy a month or so ago for using the N-Word when he was a young adult but we're going to hire Tessa who allegedly threw it around quite often and is an accused racist?

Personally I only deal in facts and I don't think anything about Tessa was ever proven so I don't care but Tony Khan has openly stated that he does care so he'd look like an inconsistent babbling idiot if he did sign her.

Which is a shame because Tessa would be a fine addition to AEW.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Tessa’s alleged misbehavior is easily resolved. Tony should just sit down with her and have a conversation with her. Have her explain her side of the story. Then he can explain to her the culture that AEW has established, and what would be expected of her. If both sides are agreeable, then there is no reason not to sign her. She would elevate their women’s division instantly.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Depends on scorpio pulling for her I guess @Chip Chipperson but you forgot to make mention of the Japanese and Mexican wrestlers he could piss off. If you are going to mention her racism don't exclude other races.
> 
> I personally think he should just bite the bullet. Or just veto the whole women's division if it can't be booked right


Wasn't aware she was against the Japanese and Mexicans also. That makes it even worse.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> Tessa’s alleged misbehavior is easily resolved. Tony should just sit down with her and have a conversation with her. Have her explain her side of the story. Then he can explain to her the culture that AEW has established, and what would be expected of her. If both sides are agreeable, then there is no reason not to sign her. She would elevate their women’s division instantly.


Lol

Hogan does it - FUCK YEAH TONY! TELL THAT CRUSTY OLD RACIST WHAT'S WHAT! WE DON'T WANT HIS RACIST ASS IN AEW EVER!

Tessa becomes available - Maybe Tessa and Tony can have a conversation and Tessa agrees to hide her racism because she would be a great addition.

So much hypocrisy on display here right now.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Lol
> 
> Hogan does it - FUCK YEAH TONY! TELL THAT CRUSTY OLD RACIST WHAT'S WHAT! WE DON'T WANT HIS RACIST ASS IN AEW EVER!
> 
> ...


Show me where I ever said I agree with Tony not wanting to bring Hogan in. 

I’m not a Hogan fan, but if AEW brought him in for an appearance to two, I’d have no problem with it.

Tell me again how I’m a hypocrite.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> Show me where I ever said I agree with Tony not wanting to bring Hogan in.
> 
> I’m not a Hogan fan, but if AEW brought him in for an appearance to two, I’d have no problem with it.
> 
> Tell me again how I’m a hypocrite.


Not you specifically. I don't recall who was in favour and who wasn't but I remember it being about 80-90% in favour of Khan banning all racists until Tessa became available.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> With all due respect how do you know I'd shit down his throat on this one? I'm just asking for consistency and have always maintained it's about consistency. They legitimately cancelled an enhancement guy a month or so ago for using the N-Word when he was a young adult but we're going to hire Tessa who allegedly threw it around quite often and is an accused racist?
> 
> Personally I only deal in facts and I don't think anything about Tessa was ever proven so I don't care but Tony Khan has openly stated that he does care so he'd look like an inconsistent babbling idiot if he did sign her.
> 
> Which is a shame because Tessa would be a fine addition to AEW.


That’s fair. No nothing said against Tessa was ever proven, it was just a bunch of women attacking her from what I heard. Given how Twitter has been lately, with 40-50% of it being most likely bullshit and the other half most likely true I dont know what to believe anymore. Hogan on the other hand was recorded.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not you specifically. I don't recall who was in favour and who wasn't but I remember it being about 80-90% in favour of Khan banning all racists until Tessa became available.


You forget the rules, if Tony hires her then it is brilliant business. If he passes on her, then he has integrity. He wins either way with fans. If he brought Hogan in, there would be posts on here about how Vince is shaking in the corner scared and WWE was about to go gown. You know there would be.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The way I see it, Tony Khan would have gotten shit whether he spoke about his moral/political views or not, because Tessa is an “alleged“ racist and bit*h. Even If Cancel Culture wasn’t a thing, and even if Hogan wasn’t banned, the simple fact that he does business with her would have drawn massive criticism and people would form their own opinions on the kind of guy they think Tony is. If he does business with a racist then he’s a racist. People on here even were saying that Tony believed in rape because he worked with Tyson. He can’t win. That’s the world we live in. People will judge you and say you’re this or that kind of person based off of your actions. So......fuck it right?


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> If he brought Hogan in, there would be posts on here about how Vince is shaking in the corner scared and WWE was about to go gown. You know there would be.


I highly doubt that. Hogan is nowhere near the name he used to be. He’s barely even relevant anymore. I doubt anyone would think Vince would be “shaking in the corner.”


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Wasn't aware she was against the Japanese and Mexicans also. That makes it even worse.


She's not out right said anything and she's married to a Mexican. But how many racists use the token I'm not racist I'm sleeping with a black asian Mexican guy.

It's never just black and white with racists no pun intended. They hate Asians, Indians, middle easterners, chinese etc. If you support *********** but make allowances for other colors your not being racist correctly

So that gives Tony an out. Yeah she said the n word but when we met on daddys yacht she didn't make allusions to my heritage


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The way I see it, Tony Khan would have gotten shit whether he spoke about his moral/political views or not, because Tessa is an “alleged“ racist and bit*h. Even If Cancel Culture wasn’t a thing, and even if Hogan wasn’t banned, the simple fact that he does business with her would have drawn massive criticism and people would form their own opinions on the kind of guy they think Tony is. If he does business with a racist then he’s a racist. People on here even were saying that Tony believed in rape because he worked with Tyson. He can’t win. That’s the world we live in. People will judge you and say you’re this or that kind of person based off of your actions. So......fuck it right?


I only recall people on here calling Khan out for being a hypocrite in regards to Hogan and Tyson. It's not okay to say the N-Word but it's okay to rape a girl is what I believe the argument was. Nobody ever said Tony believes in rape. I know this because I've been the most outspoken on Tony being consistent with these matters.

Personally I'm with you. Unless there is genuine proof that the person is bad (And a one off doesn't count either because that can be taken out of context) then I don't really care. I also don't care if someone did some bad shit 10, 20, 30 years ago but Tony has said that he does so he can't really go back on that.



Jazminator said:


> I highly doubt that. Hogan is nowhere near the name he used to be. He’s barely even relevant anymore. I doubt anyone would think Vince would be “shaking in the corner.”


You had people on here saying Brodie Lee would change the game for AEW and Vince would be upset about it. Don't underestimate the hardcore AEW fans on this forum.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Saying the N-Word shouldn’t be a death sentence. If she said it, and learned from it, fine.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Jazminator said:


> Okay. Just wanted a clarification. You said the WWE fired her, but she was never under contract to them.
> 
> I’m guessing she winds up in WWE or AEW.


Yeah she was never under contract to WWE they just decided not to sign her because of her attitude.

WWE won't be interested and neither should AEW.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> Saying the N-Word shouldn’t be a death sentence. If she said it, and learned from it, fine.


I agree but Tony Khan doesn't. He's already sentenced Hogan to death for saying it 13 years ago.


----------



## TheGravyTrain (Mar 16, 2015)

Strange how she's now available & the racism & bullying thing is defendable because she might end up in said company.

Hypocrites.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Southerner said:


> Unless a report comes out that AEW or Tony Khan isn't interested in her, I still think that their is hope with her father being in AEW already AND she was used for All In before AEW started. Point being theirs people in AEW that would campaign for her. The unknown is Tony Khan of course.
> 
> ..but yeah, I would be surprised if the door were to be open for her to go to WWE after the apparent reason for not giving her a developmental contract last time. Assuming that rumor was true. Which would be a shame because a Flair and Blanchard in the same company would be cool too.


AEW would be stupid to sign her since shes a cancer in the business being racist, unprofessional, and blacklisted from WWE, Impact, and Stardom because of her attitude. 

I don't think AEW will hire her anyway since dhe has enemies through out the AEW women's division.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jazminator said:


> I highly doubt that. Hogan is nowhere near the name he used to be. He’s barely even relevant anymore. I doubt anyone would think Vince would be “shaking in the corner.”


He is a name everyone knows. He would get eyeballs on the product. Ultimately I also believe it would not be worth it, but if they did it, people would defend it here just because it was AEW doing it. Just like if Orton showed up, he would suddenly have a lot more fans here too.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Khan was criticized by some for banning Hogan(s) so no matter what he does he'll be criticized.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> He is a name everyone knows. He would get eyeballs on the product. Ultimately I also believe it would not be worth it, but if they did it, people would defend it here just because it was AEW doing it. Just like if Orton showed up, he would suddenly have a lot more fans here too.


Some guys were calling for Sting to wrestle in AEW just a few weeks ago. Hogan would be a 30 page thread on here.



NXT Only said:


> Khan was criticized by some for banning Hogan(s) so no matter what he does he'll be criticized.


I think people just want consistency from the guy. Is it okay to hire someone who uses racist terms or is it not? If so, unban Hogan and apologise to him, if it isn't then don't sign Tessa.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You had people on here saying Brodie Lee would change the game for AEW and Vince would be upset about it. Don't underestimate the hardcore AEW fans on this forum.





TheGravyTrain said:


> Strange how she's now available & the racism & bullying thing is defendable because she might end up in said company.
> 
> Hypocrites.


Show me where I ever said bullies and racists should never be allowed to wrestle in AEW.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think people just want consistency from the guy. Is it okay to hire someone who uses racist terms or is it not? If so, unban Hogan and apologise to him, if it isn't then don't sign Tessa.


This is just fans talking, Khan hasn’t said or done anything with Tessa thus far and has been consistent as far as we know.

Him reiterating his stance with Hogan was after his wife did something. The door wasn’t closed to Tessa ever, he hired her father so the bridge was always there. You, Cult, Bdon will eviscerate him regardless and I understand that but at this moment, RIGHT NOW, you’re killing him and he hasn’t done anything.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Also just so we’re clear, is there any video/audio of Tessa being racist? Like we saw/heard Hogan but I don’t recall ever seeing or hearing Tessa say anything. I’m aware of the accusations and where there’s smoke there’s usually fire but is there proof of anything or just accusations and speculation? That stuff matters and AEW with both Sammy and Havoc have shown they don’t just sweep things under the rug. Havoc is doing counseling, Sammy is is suspended and apologized and had a conversation with Sasha. And keeping them both around isn’t saying to the women’s division that Khan or AEW doesn’t care about them or how their actions impact women.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

She is too much of a mess and this proves she’s just as immature as ever.

No company should bring her in until she gets her act together. What fucking entitled bitch.


Why the fuck didn’t she send that promo to TNA?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> Show me where I ever said bullies and racists should never be allowed to wrestle in AEW.


Again, NOT YOU. OTHER PEOPLE.

Here are some examples:

Prosperwithdeen in the Hogan thread:



prosperwithdeen said:


> It was hella racist to say only blacks are looting when half the rioters and looters are white. Fuck that bitch. I hate people that ignorantly talk like her from the comfort of their privileged lives. This is why black people are always painted in a worse light than they deserve to be painted in, because of the media and stupid whores like her. We're not the only ones doing "bad" things in America. Enough with the bias, generalizations and misconstrued perceptions. I'm sure Tony Khan felt the same way reading that shit. I'm sure this shit resonates with him with all Arab people being labeled or looked at as "terrorists" for a period of time when most of them are the coolest people you'll ever meet.


Linda Hogan made a racial comment and it was "Fuck that bitch" "I hate people like her" "This is why black people are always painted in a worse light" "She's a stupid whore" "This shit definitely resonates with Tony Khan"

Prosperwithdeen in this thread:



prosperwithdeen said:


> Having Tessa Blanchard on the show would be huge and would make Dynamite that much better, especially if she’s involved in the Horseman angle with her dad. She’s a major free agent. I don’t know man, this really is a tough one.
> 
> Tony will be mentally pressured to stay consistent with banning Hogan and suspending Sammy so bringing in Tessa wouldn’t be a good look. But at the same time, that’s a huge missed Opportunity as far as a major signing that they really need right now for the women’s division.
> 
> ...





prosperwithdeen said:


> I agree. But what about all the people who already have their social media messages typed up ready to push send and morally rip the company apart the second they sign her? People are literally ready to push send as we speak on their hate messages and some already have their “speaking out” stories queued up with devilish smiles on their faces just jizzing themselves at the new opportunity.





prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol probably. Have Daddy Tully put in a good word for her and make her do counseling before making her debut lol. That plus an apology video to the girls she offended with a statement to Impact should suffice. Alleged history says she’s a bitch but I think Tessa is too good to pass up. Twitter can go fuck itself lol. Just hire somebody to delete comments lmao idk


---

In this thread suddenly it's "Fuck the Twitter lynch mob" (Which he himself was involved in literally 3 weeks ago), it'd be a huge missed opportunity and they should consider overlooking her being racist because of that, people are "jizzing themselves" at the opportunity to complain about this (Keep in mind he did the same thing 3 weeks ago about Hogan)

He then suggests that maybe Tessa can do some sensitivity training and post an apology video to get around the fact she's a racist. Of course Tessa isn't called a whore, a bitch and he certainly doesn't hate her.

Hypocrite.


Want another example? My old mate MontyCora.

In the Hogan thread he was outraged by Linda's comments:



MontyCora said:


> Good lord some people are racist as fuck and clearly don't even realize they're racist as fuck.





MontyCora said:


> It's not a double standard at all. Tyson acts like a changed man, this dumb bitch tweeted this shit like a day ago.





MontyCora said:


> I will believe people can change, and I'll give him the benefit of the doubt that he's learned and grown. But "many of his colleagues said he was never a racist" is worth less than nothing to me when you're on tape thinking you're not being recorded, casually throwing out the hard R N word in reference to black people. That is unquestionably a racist thing to do. I don't know anyone who would just do that, and the people I do know, are racist as fuck.


---

Monty has a clear negative reaction to racist people, argues that it's okay if people act like a changed person (Tessa has not) and that the simple "His colleagues say he isn't racist" doesn't mean shit but actions do.

However in this thread...




MontyCora said:


> Tough call. I don't follow Impact but I know she's renowned and the AEW womens division could absolutely use a major player. But also they made it clear they don't want assholes in their locker room.


---

Suddenly it's a "tough call". To his credit he does reference that Tessa is an asshole but he's totally on board with signing her despite the fact she's an accused racist and bully simply because the AEW women's division could use a big star.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

100% chance she acted difficult to get out of her contract









Tessa Blanchard Under Fire Amid Allegations Of Racism, Bullying


Tessa Blanchard has been accused of racism and bullying by WWE NXT's Chelsea Green and a host of AEW, Impact Wrestling and NWA talent.




www.google.co.uk




YIKES


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Sorry, but the responses I quote happen to immediately follow my posts, so I naturally assume they’re directed at me.

You AEW critics rightfully complain when you get lumped into generalizations. Perhaps you would do well not to fall into the same trap. 

No one loves AEW more than I do, but I can be as objective as anyone. I am a pro wrestling fan first, and then an AEW fan.


----------



## Vitamin R (Jun 15, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> She's not out right said anything and she's married to a Mexican. But how many racists use the token I'm not racist I'm sleeping with a black asian Mexican guy.
> 
> *It's never just black and white with racists no pun intended. They hate Asians, Indians, middle easterners, chinese etc. If you support *********** but make allowances for other colors your not being racist correctly*
> 
> So that gives Tony an out. Yeah she said the n word but when we met on daddys yacht she didn't make allusions to my heritage


Being a "racist" doesn't automatically mean they support "***********". Some just don't like blacks. Others are both racists and hypocrites like Jim Cornette.

Nor is "racism" exclusive to white people.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> He needs to just sign her if he can and take the blow of looking like a hypocrite. Who cares. People like you and the Twitter mob are gonna shit down his throat for everything he does regardless so fuck it. He needs to learn that everyone isn’t going to agree with everything he does. If he signs her people will say he is playing favorites, so what? It’s a bigger loss to not sign her. Within 2 weeks people will forget and move on with their lives.
> 
> People will always find an angle to make him look bad so I think he needs to toughen up here assuming that he and the Elite are even interested.
> 
> Vince is also a known Republican that has signed multiple people who openly don’t support his right wing Philosophy. He built his empire doing grimy shit over the years and gets ripped apart harder than anyone I have ever seen, year after year, he gets shat on, people forget and move on, Vince makes more money, repeat. Yeah it’s fucked up, but it’s a fucked up business and a fucked up world.


To be fair, Vince didn't recently publicly blast someone to get that lefty credit he was craving. They're not even comparable. TK will look like a tool if he signs her after that. Nobody is saying he shouldn't sign her, just that he'd be a proven hypocrite if he did.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

At the end of the 


Vitamin R said:


> Being a "racist" doesn't automatically mean they support "***********". Some just don't like blacks. Others are both racists and hypocrites like Jim Cornette.
> 
> Nor is "racism" exclusive to white people.


I know. I was yanking chippys chain cause he asked how will Scorpio sky be able to look Tony in the eye as well as every other black person if Tessa wrestled. I was being very much a smartass


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

She'll probably go to either MLW or NXT and clean up her act. She does appear to have an attitude, but a lot of that could be who she is dealing with a lot of the time. MLW seems to work really well with people who have had "attitude problems" in the past. And Triple H is great at smoothing things over with people.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> Sorry, but the responses I quote happen to immediately follow my posts, so I naturally assume they’re directed at me.
> 
> You AEW critics rightfully complain when you get lumped into generalizations. Perhaps you would do well not to fall into the same trap.
> 
> No one loves AEW more than I do, but I can be as objective as anyone. I am a pro wrestling fan first, and then an AEW fan.


Yeah, I can see how you'd see it that way and I do hate when me, Cult, Wood, Lheurch, Hammerstone etc get lumped in as one so I apologise for MY hypocritical behaviour.

It's good to see an objective AEW fan.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Again, NOT YOU. OTHER PEOPLE.
> 
> Here are some examples:
> 
> ...


Hold the fucking phone there "mate", you're trying to make me out to be a hypocrite and you're misrepresenting me left and right. I made it clear I don't know Tessa or her shit. I don't know what she did to piss people the fuck off, I didn't know about any accusations of racism, but I know it was very recent. I heard very vaguely something about a dirty tampon, and I also know she has a bit of a reputation as an asshole behind the scenes. 

My Tyson example is of a man who has shown every indicator of remorse and reform. Linda Hogan didn't "outrage" me, that's your word. I thought she was dumb as fuck and made a racist statement without being aware of how dumb as fuck and racist she actually is. I thought and think Hulk Hogan casually dropping N bombs on tape in private is certainly a very strong indicator of a sincere racist. It's certainly not something I have done, unlike your hero Cucknette, who you will never ever accuse of holding double standards. 

Looking into it further and having more context, if Tessa just fucked up as recently as a few days ago with all of these accusations, and apparently no showing Impact, how is that an indicator of remorse and reform deserving of second chances? It's not, and if you want second chances you have to earn them. I was considering it a hard choice to make because all I knew of her was that she had a reputation for being hard to work with.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, I can see how you'd see it that way and I do hate when me, Cult, Wood, Lheurch, Hammerstone etc get lumped in as one so I apologise for MY hypocritical behaviour.
> 
> It's good to see an objective AEW fan.


Get the f over the Hogan ban. He deserves it. Hammering that point and digging history on every AEW wrestler won't change that. FFS man why are you so bent out of a shape about this?


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

I don't think that there is a chance in hell of her going to AEW. Some of the womens roster hate her guts.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

AEW_19 said:


> I don't think that there is a chance in hell of her going to AEW. Some of the womens roster hate her guts.


WTF is this bitch doing to people?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

At the end of the day Tony absolutely should entertain the idea. As easy E says controversy creates cash. And you could always align her with her old man. If anyone could get her ass in line it's her father. And aside from Britt and shida that women's division needs competent workers


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> 100% chance she acted difficult to get out of her contract
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those tweets are very catty but that usual behavior among women on social media. My wife does it, I tell her stop, she doesn’t.

Just seems like a few bad experiences between her and others but as Tessa said she isn’t a saint and made mistakes. The N word thing is a huge accusation to make, that’s unacceptable at all times but again proof?

Moose defended her so that stands out.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, I can see how you'd see it that way and I do hate when me, Cult, Wood, Lheurch, Hammerstone etc get lumped in as one so I apologise for MY hypocritical behaviour.
> 
> It's good to see an objective AEW fan.


Is it only objectivity when someone agrees with you?

I disagree with you often but I think you’re objective but also other things.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

I hope she stays away from AEW.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I agree. But what about all the people who already have their social media messages typed up ready to push send and morally rip the company apart the second they sign her? People are literally ready to push send as we speak on their hate messages and some already have their “speaking out” stories queued up with devilish smiles on their faces just jizzing themselves at the new opportunity.


Fuck these people, being politically correct to appease snowflakes that make it a hobby of theirs to be offended by everything has shown both for wwe and aew that it does them no favours, wwe have been heavily bleeding viewers for years now since trying to be politically correct and aew have gone and suspend to satisfy the cancel culture mob on twitter and yet they do their worst ratings so far.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> 100% chance she acted difficult to get out of her contract
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that's true it makes her look even more like a prick. Impact made her the biggest star on their show apparently she was the highest paid and built her up for 2 years


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

If AEW doesn't sign Tessa Blanchard, they should just cancel their own promotion. Their women's division has been a failure.

This is television. It's about ratings-- not about friendship.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Mister Sinister said:


> If AEW doesn't sign Tessa Blanchard, they should just cancel their own promotion. Their women's division has been a failure.
> 
> This is television. It's about ratings-- not about friendship.


Does Impact have massive ratings I don't know about?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

MontyCora said:


> Does Impact have massive ratings I don't know about?


Does Impact have a show on TNT I don't know about?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Mister Sinister said:


> Does Impact have a show on TNT I don't know about?


You're seeming to imply Tessa would be a ratings boon for AEW. Is she a proven ratings draw? Last I heard Impact is smaller than ever.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

She’ll never get signed IMO

There is a lot of bad blood between her and some of the AEW ladies

it was heavily alluded she was the one who abused Shanna basically every day for example

nah, talent isn’t everything - AEW strikes me as a company that does not tolerate a toxic environment


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

MontyCora said:


> You're seeming to imply Tessa would be a ratings boon for AEW. Is she a proven ratings draw? Last I heard Impact is smaller than ever.


Bin Hamin and Tommy Dreamer both reported that Impact are getting 200-300k viewers on AXS tv which is barely below what AEW are doing on TNT.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> Bin Hamin and Tommy Dreamer both reported that Impact are getting 200-300k viewers on AXS tv which is barely below what AEW are doing on TNT.


That's less than half. You need to look up the definition of barely.


----------



## Dice Morgan (Apr 26, 2017)

Would she be a a package deal with Daga???


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

MontyCora said:


> That's less than half. You need to look up the definition of barely.


I know its less than half but you clearly didn't get the reference. They're closer in viewership with AEW while they're on a smaller network and AEW are on a bigger network.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> I know its less than half but you clearly didn't get the reference. They're closer in viewership with AEW while they're on a smaller network and AEW are on a bigger network.


NWAPower is on the most available network in the world. So available it's free to everyone. It doesn't beat either. Are you saying if Impact was airing as is on TNT it would beat AEW? 

Cause it's not. It's on the smaller network, doing smaller numbers. If it could get bigger numbers, Impact would still be on a bigger network like Spike.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Before my thoughts on Tessa Blanchard and AEW, somewhere below in a separate post, I'll give you this. About this thread... ban me for a few days if you'd like. Delete this post if you'd like. Give me a warning if you'd like, but I do have something to talk about. I want to talk about the structure of what's being said in this thread. Don't just dismiss this as just another "Garty's always crying like a little bitch". Full disclosure, I have read this entire thread before I actually logged-in. In general, I'll always take a quick look around to see what the hot topic of the day is, gather my thoughts and log-in. I do this because I have the Angry Aussies and Opinion Minions on ignore/block. It becomes very confusing when you're reading a post, where the user is not talking about the topic or to said user, but talking to you guys. It makes the board a jumbled mess, but that is my decision to make. Not because "are you afraid to get into a discussion", (as you like to ask in a childish way), but because there is no discussion to be had with any of you. It's either, we're right and you're wrong, or you're wrong and we're right. So what is there really left to discuss, when I already know which way the conversation is headed? And don't come back at me and say, "well, you should stand behind what you say" and yes, you're 100% correct. You should. But, if I've already said what I wanted to say about a certain topic, then the conversation should end there, shouldn't it? One would think so. And that, has always been my problem with you guys. You can never just leave things, or certain users, as they are. How do I know that to be true...?

When one of you (or the others) are just shitting on a user for voicing their own opinions, (as being dumb, a smark, just blind to not see it, that's a what-if scenario, you're generalizing, this/that is impossible, the" internet says", well Cornette says, etc) over and over and over again, what do most of those users say or do in response? "Fuck off!" "I'm done with you!" "Okay, you've won, are you happy now?!" To which you would still reply with (again, like a child) some type of victory speech, only because that user didn't want to argue with you any longer. I still cannot understand why you're all still here. Clearly, some of you don't like the product. Clearly, some of you hate the product. Clearly, some of you "don't watch" the show. Clearly some of you base your opinions, on reading what others, (Cornette, internet wrestling podcast "celebrities") have to say. I am definitely not the only user here, that has said to you at one time or another, "shut-up", "quit while you're ahead", "all you do is talk shit", "you're always negative and have nothing positive to say" etc. Opinions are not facts. My opinions, are just that, opinions. No smarter/better than yours and no smarter/better than mine.

If anyone cares, my thoughts on Tessa potentially signing with AEW to come.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's a complicated situation but i know that Cody is high on her.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I agree. But what about all the people who already have their social media messages typed up ready to push send and morally rip the company apart the second they sign her? People are literally ready to push send as we speak on their hate messages and some already have their “speaking out” stories queued up with devilish smiles on their faces just jizzing themselves at the new opportunity.


Yeah but shouldn't you be one of those people?


Your quote from a few weeks ago:




prosperwithdeen said:


> Hulk got banned because he is a known racist and is connected to Linda, so its a 2 for 1. Apologizing to protect your image doesn't change that. You don't "accidentally" say the word n****. It doesn't just slip out. You can't ban Linda and not ban Hulk.


^^^

Unless racism only isn't tolerable when it's convenient?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

She really needs to be signed, amazing talent.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Am I missing something? Isn't Hulk Hogan signed to a WWE Legends contract? I don't think he could legally appear in AEW.

As for Tessa, she should've just been a professional and dropped the belt. This is why we got a Montreal Screwjob


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> That's less than half. You need to look up the definition of barely.


I guarantee AEW are spending at least double Impact's yearly budget to double their rating.



KYRA BATARA said:


> Yeah but shouldn't you be one of those people?
> 
> 
> Your quote from a few weeks ago:
> ...


Mhm. Funny how things change isn't it?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I guarantee AEW are spending at least double Impact's yearly budget to double their rating.


What a shame for you that Impact isn't on TNT.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> A little more as far as details:
> 
> _"Relations between Blanchard and Impact had become increasingly icy in recent weeks, especially after Blanchard did not send promos from Mexico (where she has been residing) for the 6/1 episode of Impact on AXS. That footage was slated to have been edited into a sit-down interview conducted by Josh Mathews “via satellite.” When that material was not received, Impact had to re-edit the episode with other content and have host segments of the show changed and new voiceovers cut.
> 
> ...


Fuck you Ryan Satin. Fuck you. I see the game you are playing here.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Fuck you Ryan Satin. Fuck you. I see the game you are playing here.


Well, fuck Ryan Satin forever, I agree with that. But he's not wrong here. TK made a mistake when he was trying to please everyone. That's the dangerous precedent I was talking about.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, this is a tough one to decide. I think we can all agree that she is a highly skilled, believable and talented worker, but there is just so much baggage that comes with the whole package. Attitude. Behavior. Narcissistic. Entitled. Best.

In the end, I would sign her, but sign her to include a set of out-clauses in said contract. I would also have Tony Khan and Tessa address the locker-room together, behind closed doors and before she was signed. She can be signed to an "intent to sign" agreement. Tony could gauge the room as to what the other talent is thinking and asking about. Give explicit reasons why he has decided to bring her in, all things considered. Take that feedback seriously, think it over, have lawyers work out the conditions that AEW can use to terminate her for breaching said conditions.

If I had to guess right now, it's probably a 50/50 split going either way. We'll see.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Tessa Blanchard without the baggage is possibly the best female wrestler in North America and would be a huge pick up for NXT and AEW.

Unfortunately, she does have the baggage and has heat with women in both companies. So it's understandable, despite her talent, that neither big promotion would go after her or sign her. And between the pandemic and speaking out movement, I don't expect anything to happen with her for awhile. Maybe after those die down, we'll see something big happen with her.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

EmbassyForever said:


> Well, fuck Ryan Satin forever, I agree with that. But he's not wrong here. TK made a mistake when he was trying to please everyone. That's the dangerous precedent I was talking about.


How was he trying to please everyone I don't get this. Just because some vindictive people on the Internet who don't even watch or like AEW say so? Fuck them. Tony should look at each situation as an individual case. Not blanket everyone .


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

I would sign her to a 1 year, "prove it" type contract. If she doesn't have any problems in the next year then I would sign her long term as she could be the face of the AEW women's division for years to come.

Not sure if Brandi Rhodes, who is black, would be ok with her coming on board though.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

If they're a serious company they sign her, but they're not serious. Forget the past accusations, everyone's an adult, if you're easily bullied you haven't got it in you. The locker ro seems too nice and friendly, need a bit of fuckery and competition. Not talking about the racism of course. But AEW aren't in the position to play it safe, the sjw crowd won't boost ratings, it's actually inverse, the more sjw the less ppl give a fuck, most ppl don't give a shit, they just want to be entertained.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Please keep her FAR, FAR away from AEW.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

This comparison between tessa and the Hogans, there is a difference in that tessa has been accused of being racist with no actual proof where as in relation to Linda and hulk, there is legit proof of them being racist and this is something Khan could learn on if people say he is setting double standards.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Swan-San said:


> If they're a serious company they sign her, but they're not serious. Forget the past accusations, everyone's an adult, if you're easily bullied you haven't got it in you. The locker ro seems too nice and friendly, need a bit of fuckery and competition. Not talking about the racism of course. But AEW aren't in the position to play it safe, the sjw crowd won't boost ratings, it's actually inverse, the more sjw the less ppl give a fuck, most ppl don't give a shit, they just want to be entertained.


This is my thought process. Most people won't even find out about Tessa being an asshole behind the scenes.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Would Tessa act the way she did in Impact if she didn't have a job waiting elsewhere? She has so much more money matches waiting for her in WWE, and WWE is in a place where they could bring her in given their diversity.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> She has so much more money matches waiting for her in WWE, and WWE is in a place where they could bring her in given their *diversity*.


Yeah! She could take all the titles held by men!


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

AEW has to sign her. WWE don’t need her but they will sign her simply to keep her from going to AEW. And if she pulls any of her shit they will happily just sit on her contract. They’ve got nothing to lose. They have a stacked Women’s division already and they know AEW needs her.

As a black man if I were Khan I’d sign her immediately. The division needs stars. And I wouldn’t worryabout her being toxic in the locker room because its strong and I don’t think any other wrestlers would allow it. I’d have a serious conversation to her on the consequences for any future potential attitude problems. And also remind her that she was on top of the world not too long ago and her reputation is causing her to lose favor with the same fans who embraced her. And from a money making perspective that’s not good for anyone.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This could be a huge signing for AEW or WWE.

I think WWE grabs her and turns her into a star.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Papadoc81 said:


> *AEW has to sign her.* WWE don’t need her but they will sign her simply to keep her from going to AEW. And if she pulls any of her shit they will happily just sit on her contract. They’ve got nothing to lose. They have a stacked Women’s division already and they know AEW needs her.
> 
> As a black man if I were Khan I’d sign her immediately. The division needs stars. And I wouldn’t worryabout her being toxic in the locker room because its strong and I don’t think any other wrestlers would allow it. I’d have a serious conversation to her on the consequences for any future potential attitude problems. And also remind her that she was on top of the world not too long ago and her reputation is causing her to lose favor with the same fans who embraced her. And from a money making perspective that’s not good for anyone.


But not at any cost.

If WWE make a crazy offer, AEW should not also do a crazy offer because as good as she is she's not going to change anything in the ratings (for the moment)


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

If AEW doesn't at least consider and offer her a contract or at least agree to a "X" number of performance then Tony Khan needs to sell to someone who understands business. I am not even a big fan of Tessa as I have only seen limited stuff from her. I mean if you are just wanting to bring in a bunch of friends and do a real life E Fed or do you want to be a success. If it is the latter sometimes you have to work with people who may not get along if it does good business.

Khan painted himself in a corner when he "banned" Hogan after his ex-wife made a dumb tweet and he suspended Sammy for saying something stupid. However he has no trouble bringing in Tyson. So what it looks like is Tony thinks words are worse than actual actions. I am not offended by AEW if they brought in Hogan, Tyson or whomever. 

If they don't offer Tessa a contract she will end up in NXT and win the Rumble in 2021 if not them 2022 just watch.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Tessa is probably the best wrestler out there right now, signing her would legitimize the joke of a division they currently have. She's exceptionally good and carries herself like a pro. The total package.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Tessa would be wasted in AEW. How many times can we see Shida vs Tessa?

Tessa vs Charlotte
Tessa vs Asuka
Tessa vs Becky(eventually)
Tessa vs Sasha
Tessa vs Bayley
Tessa vs Rhonda(potentially)
Tessa vs Nattie
Tessa vs Kairi Sane
Tessa vs Alexa
Tessa vs Bianca
Tessa vs Sonya
Tessa vs Io
Tessa vs Rhea
Tessa vs Tegan
Tessa vs Mia


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I think she'll go to WWE. I think both AEW and WWE will avoid her for a bit, but WWE will jump sooner (too soon, but still sooner). 

She had tons of accusations in being racist, leaking results, being an asshole to talents for years. She had most of Stardom calling her a bitch and forcing her to leave. But, these were all just stories and "their word against hers". If Impact was going to fire some wrestlers for their poor behavior and not Tessa, that would have been a big problem. That Tessa hasn't had anything serious brought against her just recently and Impact was essentially "cleaning house" shows me they believe the accusations made prior but did nothing prior.

I imagine she'll be super nice for 3-6 months and get picked up by WWE. Not to do anything. Just so AEW doesn't get her.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

If AEW does sign her then they better prepare for the PR nightmare that follows. Hell, WWE too for that matter. That isn't going to go over well with any major company.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

All Elite Wanking said:


> I think she'll go to WWE. I think both AEW and WWE will avoid her for a bit, but WWE will jump sooner (too soon, but still sooner).
> 
> She had tons of accusations in being racist, leaking results, being an asshole to talents for years. She had most of Stardom calling her a bitch and forcing her to leave. But, these were all just stories and "their word against hers". If Impact was going to fire some wrestlers for their poor behavior and not Tessa, that would have been a big problem. That Tessa hasn't had anything serious brought against her just recently and Impact was essentially "cleaning house" shows me they believe the accusations made prior but did nothing prior.
> 
> I imagine she'll be super nice for 3-6 months and get picked up by WWE. Not to do anything. Just so AEW doesn't get her.


Apparently she already have offers.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Talk about taking an L for Impact Wrestling. And they gave her the star treatment, made her beat their top guys and gave her the main championship and now they just fire her lololol. I don't know if I want her in AEW. The women's division is getting better and they have a good foundation. If anything she will just come in and take shine from the rising talent in AEW. AEW should keep focusing on making new names.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

FaceTime Heel said:


> If AEW does sign her then they better prepare for the PR nightmare that follows. Hell, WWE too for that matter. That isn't going to go over well with any major company.


They will also get destroy if they don't sign her.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

If she's good (I don't follow IW) then sign her quickly. If she's trouble then bury her and then release.

Wrestling isn't a hard concept and doesn't mesh well with woke, snowflake, pc culture, sanitized scripts etc. All about seamlessly blurring line between reality and fiction. Hence why WWE's biggest recent success stories include Punk's pipebomb, Bryan vs Authority, Brock, Ronda etc. Controversy Creates Cash concept never went away.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DaSlacker said:


> If she's good (I don't follow IW) then sign her quickly. If she's trouble then bury her and then release.
> 
> Wrestling isn't a hard concept and doesn't mesh well with woke, snowflake, pc culture, sanitized scripts etc. All about seamlessly blurring line between reality and fiction. Hence why WWE's biggest recent success stories include Punk's pipebomb, Bryan vs Authority, Brock, Ronda etc. Controversy Creates Cash concept never went away.


I haven't watched Impact lately either but Tessa was already really good when she was used as an enhancement talent in NXT.

That being said, Tessa WAS the Impact World Champion (as in the men's belt) so she's kinda simultaneously woke and problematic?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

FaceTime Heel said:


> If AEW does sign her then they better prepare for the PR nightmare that follows. Hell, WWE too for that matter. That isn't going to go over well with any major company.


Isn't everything a PR nightmare these days?

just sign her and tell the eternally outraged to fuck off.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

As I said awhile back put her with Cody, FTR and Arn/Tully. The Four Horsemen 2020. As bad as the women's division is this could be the shot in the arm they need. Put her on a very short leash and if she screws up again kick her to the curb.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

She should just stay in AAA and the world of lucha libre for the time being, if she has so much heat behind the scenes.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I think we all have to remember that she’s got enemies in both major companies. And as or right now, especially with a pandemic going around, I don’t think she jumps to either company any time soon, if ever.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Taya is better....

I said it 🤷‍♂️ 

It had to be said


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> I think we all have to remember that she’s got enemies in both major companies. And as or right now, especially with a pandemic going around, I don’t think she jumps to either company any time soon, if ever.


the problem with modern wrestling summed up in a post. The idea that the entire company needs to be friends and sit around and sing songs is what's killing the business.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

La Parka said:


> the problem with modern wrestling summed up in a post. The idea that the entire company needs to be friends and sit around and sing songs is what's killing the business.


There is a big difference between not being friendly with someone and the stories of racism and abuse that multiple women in the business have told about Tessa.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

She’s a cunt but she would make the AEW’s Women’s division instantly better.

However signing her would go against everything AEW and Tony Khan stand for, they don’t tend to sign problematic talent and Tessa is just that.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> There is a big difference between not being friendly with someone and the stories of racism and abuse that multiple women in the business have told about Tessa.


By this logic, you'd release Ric Flair and some of the 4 horseman in the 80s to protect the locker rooms feelings.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> There is a big difference between not being friendly with someone and the stories of racism and abuse that multiple women in the business have told about Tessa.


this 100% / not being friendly is Brock

slapping people, manipulating people, calling them names and bullying them - that is Tessa

huuuge difference


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

La Parka said:


> By this logic, you'd release Ric Flair and some of the 4 horseman in the 80s to protect the locker rooms feelings.


Here’s the shocker - its not the 80s anymore

if they pulled that shit today it would be a different story


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Worth pointing out her contract was going to expire basically in a week. This "termination" was just for the press to make sure folks knew she was stripped of the title before becoming a free agent with it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Here’s the shocker - its not the 80s anymore
> 
> if they pulled that shit today it would be a different story


yeah its not the 80s anymore.

those guys actually drew money.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

La Parka said:


> yeah its not the 80s anymore.
> 
> those guys actually drew money.


Whhhoooo, shots fired 

they drew, what - a gate of 6k? 7k?

sounds familiar

on topic, what gate does Tessa draw?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

We are going to get that stable sooner rather than later aren't we?

Cody, FTR and Tessa I reckon. 

Starting over the next few weeks with FTR turning on the Bucks at Fyter Fest.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

La Parka said:


> By this logic, you'd release Ric Flair and some of the 4 horseman in the 80s to protect the locker rooms feelings.


it's not the 80s anymore my guy. the times have moved forward. if 4h were a thing in 2020 and were womanising and being perverts, they would be fired


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Whhhoooo, shots fired
> 
> they drew, what - a gate of 6k? 7k?
> 
> ...


Are you really suggesting the 4 horsemen weren't a draw? my god..

We won't know what Tessa could draw because she's never been in a promotion thats been worth a shit. 

Having your promotion built on the foundation of "we're all all friends here and we need to protect grown adults from being bullied by other grown adults" is exactly the type of attitude that leads to Orange Cassidy headlining your television show. Which in turn gets you obliterated in the ratings.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not a fan. AEW can do what they want though.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

La Parka said:


> Are you really suggesting the 4 horsemen weren't a draw? my god..
> 
> We won't know what Tessa could draw because she's never been in a promotion thats been worth a shit.
> 
> Having your promotion built on the foundation of "we're all all friends here and we need to protect grown adults from being bullied by other grown adults" is exactly the type of attitude that leads to Orange Cassidy headlining your television show. Which in turn gets you obliterated in the ratings.


If Becky wasn't a draw for the WWE, i don't think that Tessa is going to be one for AEW.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Whhhoooo, shots fired
> 
> they drew, what - a gate of 6k? 7k?
> 
> ...


6000-7000 people would be considered on the low end for an NWA World Heavyweight Championship bout back in the 1970's and 1980's. Maybe a big crowd for a smaller territory but I imagine Ric Flair would be a little bit upset about the house if it was just 6000-7000 people coming out to see him in a larger territory.

10,000 was probably the average at the time but some 1980's Flair attendances include the following:

NWA World Heavyweight Title Match Vs Kerry Von Erich (Texas, 1984): 50,123

NWA World Heavyweight Title Match Vs Kevin Von Erich (Texas, 1985): 26,153

NWA World Heavyweight Title Match Vs Dusty Rhodes (Starrcade, 1984): 16,000

NWA World Heavyweight Title Match Vs Dusty Rhodes (Starrcade, 1985): 30,000

NWA World Heavyweight Title Vs Nikita Koloff (Starrcade, 1986): 30,000

---

Interesting to note for those unaware the NWA World Heavyweight Champion used to get a 3% cut of the gate so they'd only work the bigger shows (Unless a TV taping) so that's why Flair in the 80's was able to live the lifestyle he did. He'd wrestle in front of hundreds of thousands of people some weeks and would not only get a match fee but the bonus for the gate as well. The local territory would be able to increase their ticket prices and draw significantly more people because the World Heavyweight Champion was in town and was going to wrestle the local champion or a local competitor. Of course the local guy would almost win the match but get robbed somehow or just beaten at the end giving the World Champion the victory but giving the local territory a chance to have their guy go on TV and say "I came THIS CLOSE to winning the NWA World Heavyweight Title this past Saturday night"

Andre The Giant would also increase business but he would work the smaller shows. I recently saw photos of Andre wrestling in a high school gym at a 1970's or 1980's spot show in some small territory. Maybe 1000 people there and the Giant worked a six man tag as was the norm on smaller shows.

Fuck I miss the old days and I wasn't even alive for them


----------



## kchucky (Jan 30, 2017)

99% of us was not surpriesd she was stripped of belt before this news today but maybe lol 1%of us was surprised she was fired at same time


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Here's a conspiacy theory for you.

What is Tully has been wooing her behind the scenes to get her into AEW? Tully understands the business and basically tells her the women's division is a joke and to do what she can to get out of her contract. If there is no clause in the contract she shows up during Shida's match costing her the title.

Instant heat on her, a plausible storyline/feud and she could provide one hell of a debut if its not leaked


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I dont give a damn about your political corectness, if AEW miss the opportunity to sign Tessa that would be a huge mistake.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I personally wouldn't sign her, but I couldn't blame AEW for trying to improve their women's division.

I see three things that go into the decision.

1) Can she improve your women's division?

2) Can she increase your female/overall viewership?

3) How will she work with the other female wrestlers?

The answer to #1 is clearly YES because of her proven track record. 

For #2, Tessa would add new eyes if AEW sells her dominant background, but how much that would increase female viewership is tough to say. You could also see some people turned off because of her racism issues. She isn't exactly the type of person you could have do press while holding the title.

#3 is the hardest to gauge. We know she already has issues with Shanna and Priscilla Kelly, but there could be others. If the racist stuff is true, I can't see Swole, Shida, Rose or Kong wanting to work with her. With that said, maybe she can apologize and bury the hatchet.

If given the choice, I would rather go after someone like Kamille in NWA. Great size and presence along with developing mic skills. I don't know if she would leave NWA though since she is paired with Aldis.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Thunder Rosa ?


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

La Parka said:


> Isn't everything a PR nightmare these days?
> 
> just sign her and tell the eternally outraged to fuck off.


Naw. Not everything.....but this one would be. She aint worth the hassle.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

FaceTime Heel said:


> Naw. Not everything.....but this one would be. She aint worth the hassle.


I don't think it would be wise to tell a couple of the women in your roster to fuck off...


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

La Parka said:


> the problem with modern wrestling summed up in a post. The idea that the entire company needs to be friends and sit around and sing songs is what's killing the business.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

If i'm Tony Khan and if i really want to sign Tessa then i would ask every female wrestler in the company to know what they think about it. If the majority is ok then i try to sign Tessa but if the majority is against it then i will gladly let WWE sign Tessa.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> If i'm Tony Khan and if i really want to sign Tessa then i would ask every female wrestler in the company to know what they think about it. If the majority is ok then i try to sign Tessa but if the majority is against it then i will gladly let WWE sign Tessa.


Really though why should Khan be letting the inmate's run the asylum, I doubt vince is going round to talent asking if they are unhappy working with those that have recently had accusations thrown at them like the dream, also look at the heat that nxt guy got from other wwe guys for supporting trump, they didn't get rid of him to please the talent like Owen's.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Tessa will definitely get picked up by either WWE or AEW but i just find if funny how everyone instantly gives her the benefit of the doubt.. I mean she burned bridges in Stardom and theres at least 10 other females out there who have said that Blanchard is a bully, has said racist things and just a general pain to work with. She wasnt signed by WWE due to her attitude and now after being released from Impact for not sending in promos, people are still white knighting for her?

Im not saying we should cancel her at all... she’s too talented to cancel but we have people who have condemned Sasha her entire career for smaller accusations.

Where is the consistency?


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

She’s the best female wrestler on the planet and her daddy has a multi-year AEW contract.

Sit on your high horse all you want, but Tony Khan would be a fucking moron not to sign her.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ceeder said:


> *She’s the best female wrestler on the planet* and her daddy has a multi-year AEW contract.
> 
> Sit on your high horse all you want, but Tony Khan would be a fucking moron not to sign her.


Nope.

She's one the best but not the best


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

She's good and all but she's racist and a supposed pain in the ass to work with so I don't think AEW needs that shit in their promotion. I'd be A-Ok with them not bothering with her. She's not the only good woman wrestler out there.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Nope.
> 
> She's one the best but not the best


To each their own.

The intensity and storytelling Tessa has just crushes anything that Charlotte/Io/Sasha/Asuka or whoever else displays. 

Just my opinion, but Tessa gets you into every single match.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Garty said:


> Before my thoughts on Tessa Blanchard and AEW, somewhere below in a separate post, I'll give you this. About this thread... ban me for a few days if you'd like. Delete this post if you'd like. Give me a warning if you'd like, but I do have something to talk about. I want to talk about the structure of what's being said in this thread. Don't just dismiss this as just another "Garty's always crying like a little bitch". Full disclosure, I have read this entire thread before I actually logged-in. In general, I'll always take a quick look around to see what the hot topic of the day is, gather my thoughts and log-in. I do this because I have the Angry Aussies and Opinion Minions on ignore/block. It becomes very confusing when you're reading a post, where the user is not talking about the topic or to said user, but talking to you guys. It makes the board a jumbled mess, but that is my decision to make. Not because "are you afraid to get into a discussion", (as you like to ask in a childish way), but because there is no discussion to be had with any of you. It's either, we're right and you're wrong, or you're wrong and we're right. So what is there really left to discuss, when I already know which way the conversation is headed? And don't come back at me and say, "well, you should stand behind what you say" and yes, you're 100% correct. You should. But, if I've already said what I wanted to say about a certain topic, then the conversation should end there, shouldn't it? One would think so. And that, has always been my problem with you guys. You can never just leave things, or certain users, as they are. How do I know that to be true...?
> 
> When one of you (or the others) are just shitting on a user for voicing their own opinions, (as being dumb, a smark, just blind to not see it, that's a what-if scenario, you're generalizing, this/that is impossible, the" internet says", well Cornette says, etc) over and over and over again, what do most of those users say or do in response? "Fuck off!" "I'm done with you!" "Okay, you've won, are you happy now?!" To which you would still reply with (again, like a child) some type of victory speech, only because that user didn't want to argue with you any longer. I still cannot understand why you're all still here. Clearly, some of you don't like the product. Clearly, some of you hate the product. Clearly, some of you "don't watch" the show. Clearly some of you base your opinions, on reading what others, (Cornette, internet wrestling podcast "celebrities") have to say. I am definitely not the only user here, that has said to you at one time or another, "shut-up", "quit while you're ahead", "all you do is talk shit", "you're always negative and have nothing positive to say" etc. Opinions are not facts. My opinions, are just that, opinions. No smarter/better than yours and no smarter/better than mine.
> 
> If anyone cares, my thoughts on Tessa potentially signing with AEW to come.


Forgot the Quote this on my first post in this thread but WHEW. This was a WORD!


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Tsvetoslava said:


> I dont give a damn about your political corectness, if AEW miss the opportunity to sign Tessa that would be a huge mistake.


What "political correctness" are you referring to?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

she's only 24, she has full career ahead of her. bring her in i say.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

La Parka said:


> *Are you really suggesting the 4 horsemen weren't a draw? my god..*
> 
> We won't know what Tessa could draw because she's never been in a promotion thats been worth a shit.
> 
> Having your promotion built on the foundation of "we're all all friends here and we need to protect grown adults from being bullied by other grown adults" is exactly the type of attitude that leads to Orange Cassidy headlining your television show. Which in turn gets you obliterated in the ratings.


How do you infer that from what i posted?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

MontyCora said:


> NWAPower is on the most available network in the world. So available it's free to everyone. It doesn't beat either. Are you saying if Impact was airing as is on TNT it would beat AEW?
> 
> Cause it's not. It's on the smaller network, doing smaller numbers. If it could get bigger numbers, Impact would still be on a bigger network like Spike.


If they were on Paramount or TNT they would definitely beat AEW easily, especially since they're getting less than half of what AEW are getting on a smaller network. 

NWA Powerrr is on YouTube not tv.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tessa would be wasted in AEW. How many times can we see Shida vs Tessa?
> 
> Tessa vs Charlotte
> Tessa vs Asuka
> ...


I agree.

Tessa will likely hurt her career by being associated with AEW's women's division. The WWE blows it out of the water. Tessa and Charlotte is a storyline begging to happen.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Sign her instantly I would say. She could be a great face for their womens division.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It's far from established she's racist. Even if you believe she used the n-bomb as accused that one time it was in the heat of the moment in a physical confrontation. She dated Ricochet for a year plus in the recent past and is now engaged to or married to Daga. People say vile shit to each other when they're in verbal-heading-to-physical confrontations - even married couples can be vicious. Not to mention she denies it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tessa would be wasted in AEW. How many times can we see Shida vs Tessa?
> 
> Tessa vs Charlotte
> Tessa vs Asuka
> ...


AEW needs her far more but yeah, if anyone brings her in down the line I want it to be NXT/WWE just so I could see some of those match ups.



La Parka said:


> By this logic, you'd release Ric Flair and some of the 4 horseman in the 80s to protect the locker rooms feelings.


I mean, I don't know about any allegations to Flair or the Horsemen at that time so I can't comment on that.

But are we seriously trying to compare Tessa's potential value to that of Ric Flair's in the 80's. Look Tessa is an amazing in ring performer. But, does that mean she's going to bring in big TV ratings, sell a lot of merch, draw a lot of tickets, etc?

As talented as she is, she's not so talented or marketable that she's above what several performers have alleged she's done. Now if AEW or WWE want to bring her in knowing all of this, that's their prerogative. And if Tessa can make an effort to be better and the other women accept her, great. I'm not saying she should be cancelled for the rest of her career. But WWE could have had her long before all of this and chose not to. And there's a reason for that. And if WWE and AEW choose not to bring her in now despite all of her accolades, there's a reason for that too.



rbl85 said:


> Thunder Rosa ?


Now she is someone who's gotten so much better over the years since her time in Lucha Underground. Whenever she's done with the NWA, I can see AEW and NXT making a big play for her.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Now she is someone who's gotten so much better over the years since her time in Lucha Underground. Whenever she's done with the NWA, I can see AEW and NXT making a big play for her.


I think her contract end in the next 3-4 months.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Rosa could be a big time star in AEW. 

Thunder Rosa and Taya Valkyrie should both be targets.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

ceeder said:


> She’s the best female wrestler on the planet and her daddy has a multi-year AEW contract.
> 
> Sit on your high horse all you want, but Tony Khan would be a fucking moron not to sign her.


Not even close to best.

Even if aew signs her then what. Unless they dramatically change their booking of the women's division it would mean jack shit.


----------



## WhoBookedThisSh!t? (Apr 30, 2020)

Tessa seems to have alot more heat in WWE and she worked the All In. AEW seems the more likely place for her.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's far from established she's racist. Even if you believe she used the n-bomb as accused that one time it was in the heat of the moment in a physical confrontation. She dated Ricochet for a year plus in the recent past and is now engaged to or married to Daga. People say vile shit to each other when they're in verbal-heading-to-physical confrontations - even married couples can be vicious. Not to mention she denies it.


Are you really using the she has black friends excuse for her? I dont know if she said it on not but that defense aint it.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Would be a hard sell when Tony put out a public tweet banning nobody Linda Hogan for semi racist blm tweets or whatever it was.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

As a fan of both WWE and AEW, I’d rather she goes to WWE. I’d actually be excited for about 8 potential matchups she could have there whereas I don’t give a shit about AEW’s woman’s division besides Britt Baker who is one of the most entertaining person in either company.

AEW should sign her though because they desperately need her. I’ve seen people say don’t sign her because she’s a racist but isn’t she marrying a Mexican man? I don’t think a real racist would interracial marry and eventually have biracial children. Just a thought.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Don’t see the WWE being interested, personally. She will probably end up with AEW eventually.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> Are you really using the she has black friends excuse for her? I dont know if she said it on not but that defense aint it.


I don't know racists who have long term relationships with races they supposedly hate. I mean be accused of dropping an n-bomb once vs dating African American and Mexican men and you think the one utterance means she's racist?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Does saying a racist insult once out of anger make you a racist ?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't know racists who have long term relationships with races they supposedly hate. I mean be accused of dropping an n-bomb once vs dating African American and Mexican men and you think the one utterance means she's racist?


Using that explanation, I guess Thomas Jefferson wasnt racist


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Does saying a racist insult once out of anger make you a racist ?


Makes you an idiot. 

I've called a gay person an F word out of anger but I have a few gay friends who helped me realize that even in anger I was wrong, doesn't make me homophobic just an idiot. I'm older now however and I know better so even in anger it is unacceptable. Its a mistake you make once, a choice the 2nd time, 3rd time? That's definitely who you are.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> Using that explanation, I guess Thomas Jefferson wasnt racist


Yeah. The same.

_poof_


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

WhoBookedThisSh!t? said:


> Tessa seems to have alot more heat in WWE and she worked the All In. AEW seems the more likely place for her.


Back in 2018 before AEW existed, sure. But now in AEW you have women like Big Swole and Shanna working for your company who have both made allegations about Tessa. Now of course they aren't in charge, neither are the women who don't like her in WWE. But it's safe to say she's made enemies in most major promotions.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> To be fair, Vince didn't recently publicly blast someone to get that lefty credit he was craving. They're not even comparable. TK will look like a tool if he signs her after that. Nobody is saying he shouldn't sign her, just that he'd be a proven hypocrite if he did.


At this point, if he signs her he's labeled a hypocrite, if he doesn't sign her, he's labeled an idiot. If he had never banned Hogan or suspended Sammy, and didn't sign her, he's labeled an idiot. If he had never banned Hogan or suspended Sammy, and DID sign her, he's labeled a racist and supporter of alleged bullying for simply working with Tessa. He might as well just take the blow of the hypocrite label and move on with his life. Because everyone else will in about 1.5 weeks.



Chip Chipperson said:


> Linda Hogan made a racial comment and it was "Fuck that bitch" "I hate people like her" "This is why black people are always painted in a worse light" "She's a stupid whore" "This shit definitely resonates with Tony Khan"
> 
> Prosperwithdeen in this thread:
> 
> ...


You're making me feel special with all of this digging my guy. Now you're gonna make me type all this shit because I can't let it go.

The Linda Hogan stuff was me being irate at the time, because I myself am a black man. Linda's tweets were clear for the world to see. So were Hogans remarks. There's a big difference from ranting and letting off steam when the accused are PROVEN to be racist, and responding to a milder situation accordingly. It doesn't mean I'm a part of the Twitter mob that will shit on you whether proven guilty or not. Don't lump me in like I'm not my own person.

*Here is Hogan's transcript:*

"I’m a racist to a point, you know.

“I don’t know if Brooke was f*cking the black guy’s son,” Hulk raved, the sources add.

“I mean, I don’t have double standards. I mean, I am a racist, to a point, f*cking n*ggers. But then when it comes to nice people and sh*t, and whatever.” ...

“I mean, I’d rather if she was going to f*ck some n*gger, I’d rather have her marry an 8-foot-tall n*gger worth a hundred million dollars! Like a basketball player!

“I guess we’re all a little racist. Fucking n*gger.”

*Here is Linda's:*

“Watching the looting, it’s all afro Americans, not sure how robbing and stealing set the record straight but if they want to be heard they need to be civilised,”


If you were black you would understand where I was coming from reading all of that bullshit. Where is Tessa's rant and transcript? How the fuck does that compare to the Tessa situation in extremity? If we all went around condemning people who "allegedly" were being racist or bullying, that's one thing, and we'd all be dead because we would be in one continuous world war between races because of "alleged" remarks. Condemning people who are PROVEN to say this shit is another. Whatever the case is, I respond accordingly. My outburst was to proven racism. My response to Tessa here is based on where she stands now. And where she stands is in a place where people are just blaming her for stuff that hasn't been proven. Doesn't make me a fuckin hypocrite. It means that I don't generalize shit like an idiot who ignores the details. We don't know if these ladies just have a vendetta on Tessa now do we? It happens in everyday life. People will group up and attack you because they don't like you, twisting the facts to make that person look bad. We don't actually know what Tessa said, until there is a recording or some kind of proof. If there is a transcript showing that Tessa said those things, then I'll say the same shit towards her as I said to Linda. But I'm not going to rip her apart because of an accusation.

I'm not gonna say ban Tessa in the same way Hogan was banned over some stuff that isn't proven. If you're gonna call me out you need to touch on all the details, or don't bother. Triple H was accused of being racist to Alberto Del Rio and The Rock was accused of being racist and denying his black heritage. Imagine if they got banned for some shit that wasn't proven. If The Rock went around calling people "crackers and ******" and you had someone rip him apart for it, that's one thing. If someone else then "allegedly" went around doing that, and you had that same person give him the benefit of the doubt because there's no proof, that doesn't make that person a hypocrite my guy.





KYRA BATARA said:


> Yeah but shouldn't you be one of those people?
> 
> 
> Your quote from a few weeks ago:
> ...


What? See above.



Chip Chipperson said:


> I only recall people on here calling Khan out for being a hypocrite in regards to Hogan and Tyson. It's not okay to say the N-Word but it's okay to rape a girl is what I believe the argument was. Nobody ever said Tony believes in rape. I know this because I've been the most outspoken on Tony being consistent with these matters.
> 
> Personally I'm with you. Unless there is genuine proof that the person is bad (And a one off doesn't count either because that can be taken out of context) then I don't really care. I also don't care if someone did some bad shit 10, 20, 30 years ago but Tony has said that he does so he can't really go back on that.


I was reading Twitter at the same time that the Hogan stuff was popping off, so maybe I'm mixing what I read there with what I read on WF.




rbl85 said:


> If Becky wasn't a draw for the WWE, i don't think that Tessa is going to be one for AEW.


Womens wrestling in general is not really a draw, but it certainly has helped to make the shows better in the last 5 years. As it stands now, Sasha Banks is the only interesting thing going on in WWE (IMO) and she's not a huge draw.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Anybody comparing Hogan's remarks to the allegation against Tessa is being disingenuous.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> If they were on Paramount or TNT they would definitely beat AEW easily, especially since they're getting less than half of what AEW are getting on a smaller network.
> 
> NWA Powerrr is on YouTube not tv.


Well, if it's true that Impact would currently be smashing any other wrestling show on a national cable network, then it's a real shame that they're so shit at business that they're on a tiny channel nobody has heard of. Maybe they should get some better promotion people to negotiate a TV deal.

As to your NWA point, how many people have cable and access to TNT or USA or Axis or whatever it was? Now how many people have access to watch Youtube?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

MontyCora said:


> Well, if it's true that Impact would currently be smashing any other wrestling show on a national cable network, then it's a real shame that they're so shit at business that they're on a tiny channel nobody has heard of. Maybe they should get some better promotion people to negotiate a TV deal.
> 
> As to your NWA point, how many people have cable and access to TNT or USA or Axis or whatever it was? Now how many people have access to watch Youtube?


They're not on TNT so your first paragraph is making no sense and if they were on TNT they'd 100% get higher viewership then AEW and thats with them having lesser names than AEW. So they can't "smash" other wrestling shows.

YouTube is accessible to 4-5 billion people, TNT, 95 million people, AXS 50 million people, and USA over 95 million homes.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> They're not on TNT so your first paragraph is making no sense and if they were on TNT they'd 100% get higher viewership then AEW and thats with them having lesser names than AEW. So they can't "smash" other wrestling shows.
> 
> YouTube is accessible to 4-5 billion people, TNT, 95 million people, AXS 50 million people, and USA over 95 million homes.


My first paragraph makes complete sense. If Impact WAS such an inevitable ratings success on bigger networks, bigger networks would WANT that show. Why would they actively turn down Impact if it was a ratings success in the making? The only explanation for that situation I could is that Impacts promotional people suck at making deals. 

Right. So if Youtube is by FAR the most available platform, shouldn't NWA have the biggest numbers? They don't have expensive TV deals in place on youtube, no. But they have BILLIONS of eyes who can watch their product for free. Even if they're not very good they should be SMASHING AEW all the time.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

MontyCora said:


> My first paragraph makes complete sense. If Impact WAS such an inevitable ratings success on bigger networks, bigger networks would WANT that show. Why would they actively turn down Impact if it was a ratings success in the making? The only explanation for that situation I could is that Impacts promotional people suck at making deals.
> 
> Right. So if Youtube is by FAR the most available platform, shouldn't NWA have the biggest numbers? They don't have expensive TV deals in place on youtube, no. But they have BILLIONS of eyes who can watch their product for free. Even if they're not very good they should be SMASHING AEW all the time.


No your first paragraph doesn't make any sense. They weren't talking to bigger networks so how could a bigger network WANT them if bigger networks don't like wrestling period? No network "turned them down" since they weren't speaking to any networks to begin with. If they're already drawing less than half of AEW's viewership than its 100% reasonable to say if they were on TNT they'd outdraw AEW.

No NWA shouldn't because wrestling DOESN'T draw on YouTube, hence NWA Powerrr bwrely getting 10k views each week. No they SHOULDN'T be "smashing" AEW or any other company for that matter.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> No your first paragraph doesn't make any sense. They weren't talking to bigger networks so how could a bigger network WANT them if bigger networks don't like wrestling period? No network "turned them down" since they weren't speaking to any networks to begin with. If they're already drawing less than half of AEW's viewership than its 100% reasonable to say if they were on TNT they'd outdraw AEW.
> 
> No NWA shouldn't because wrestling DOESN'T draw on YouTube, hence NWA Powerrr bwrely getting 10k views each week. No they SHOULDN'T be "smashing" AEW or any other company for that matter.


If they would theoretically smash AEW on a major network, then why can't they get a deal with anyone but AEW could? It seems to me Tony Khan was a better talker with better connections. You can "woulda coulda shoulda" about Impacts potential until you're blue in the face. The factual reality is they're not on a major network because they couldn't get that deal made and so we'll never know for sure if your "for sure they'd beat AEW!" is real or not.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

MontyCora said:


> If they would theoretically smash AEW on a major network, then why can't they get a deal with anyone but AEW could? It seems to me Tony Khan was a better talker with better connections. You can "woulda coulda shoulda" about Impacts potential until you're blue in the face. The factual reality is they're not on a major network because they couldn't get that deal made and so we'll never know for sure if your "for sure they'd beat AEW!" is real or not.


AEW only got on TNT because Shahid Khan is friends with one of WarnerMedia's executives otherwise they would be on a obscure network as well. They weren't in talks with a bigger network and if they were on like the Paramount network they would definitely outdraw AEW but it won't happen since they want to build up AXS.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is why you don't speak about your political beliefs publicly when you're a boss.
> 
> Tony Khan could've hired Tessa Blanchard and had a great pick up for his women's division by signing arguably the best free agent in the country but if he does he looks like a massive hypocrite because he's banned Hogan for life from AEW for saying the N-Word but Tessa Blanchard also did multiple times.
> 
> So either you sign her and show that you play favourites or you don't sign her and miss out on a great talent. Tony Khan is backed into this corner because he's an idiot who went public with his political beliefs.


I've never understood why a company would get political. Don't they know they are basically telling half of their potential customer base to go fuck themselves? Not a smart business move


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Aew would do well to miss out of this one.
Let Tessa & Charlotte feud in wwe - they could cut promos on dads & wrestle slow awkward matches


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

validreasoning said:


> Not even close to best.
> 
> Even if aew signs her then what. Unless they dramatically change their booking of the women's division it would mean jack shit.


If AEW sign her they have a clear star in their women's division which they desperately need. It'd be the equivalent of the team that had the worst record last year in the NFL signing Tom Brady. Not that Tessa is as famous or as popular as Tom Brady but it's definitely someone they can build around and get instant interest from.

I do agree though that she's not a big enough star that people will overlook booking. She is big amongst the internet wrestling community but she popped up here in Australia a year or two ago and wrestled in front of like 40-50 people in a community hall. She's not going to turn AEW's business around.



Scholes18 said:


> AEW should sign her though because they desperately need her. I’ve seen people say don’t sign her because she’s a racist but isn’t she marrying a Mexican man? I don’t think a real racist would interracial marry and eventually have biracial children. Just a thought.


I used to know a guy that despised Aboriginal people (Indigenous Australians). He'd sit there with me and a few of our buddies, get drunk and go on massive rants about how Aboriginal people are lazy and abusive and how much he hates them.

His fiance (Now wife probably, I've lost touch) was half Aboriginal. She did "look white" but she was very open about being 50% Aboriginal from I believe her fathers side of the family. SHE also hated Aboriginal people and whilst being less vocal about it she was totally cool with him speaking that way and would occasionally chime in. 

I also know of a guy who is openly a misogynist who is married to a woman which is pretty funny.

So yes, someone who is racist or sexist or whatever can marry someone from that respective group. I'd agree that I don't think it'd be overly common though.



MontyCora said:


> My first paragraph makes complete sense. If Impact WAS such an inevitable ratings success on bigger networks, bigger networks would WANT that show. Why would they actively turn down Impact if it was a ratings success in the making? The only explanation for that situation I could is that Impacts promotional people suck at making deals.
> 
> Right. So if Youtube is by FAR the most available platform, shouldn't NWA have the biggest numbers? They don't have expensive TV deals in place on youtube, no. But they have BILLIONS of eyes who can watch their product for free. Even if they're not very good they should be SMASHING AEW all the time.


You keep mentioning the NWA it's not a fair fight so I feel the need to defend them.

YouTube is the most available platform but also the most competitive one. The NWA not only competes with other YouTube shows such as AEW Dark but they also compete with clips from the WWE, AEW The NWA has just one guy under contract which is Nick Aldis who isn't a particularly huge star in the first place (Not compared to the guys AEW has anyway) and it's pretty much just a big independent company. If AEW wanted to come in and pillage their roster they could take almost everyone.

Plus, a recent example at least for me is that a local independent in Melbourne announced that they were doing some kind of TV special on a small national network. I came across it and actually tuned in because it being on TV seemed more big time and exciting to me. Seeing guys I knew of wrestling on TV in front of a national audience was way more exciting than watching the same show on YouTube. Maybe the majority of wrestling fans are like me and believe that TV is king and anything that isn't on TV isn't worthwhile?

There is so much wrestling on the internet now though that it's hard to commit to one. Every independent in my state does some kind of internet show now which is badly produced and just random matches thrown together with no rhyme or reason.

Regardless though the NWA rates pretty well. Their last episode is at 185,000 watches which is only 125,000 off what Impact is doing right now. I'm sure a TV network would be happy to pick the NWA up and give them a small amount of money for a guaranteed 185,000 people a week tuning in. Of course that 185,000 is international viewership not domestic though so we can probably reasonably halve that number...



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> I've never understood why a company would get political. Don't they know they are basically telling half of their potential customer base to go fuck themselves? Not a smart business move


Yeah, I'd keep everything in house. "Are you against this?" "Yes, of course we're against anything bad but we will be dealing with this internally and no further comment will be made"

That's all that needs to be said to remain indifferent. Tony got dragged into it though and stupidly gave his view.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> At this point, if he signs her he's labeled a hypocrite, if he doesn't sign her, he's labeled an idiot. If he had never banned Hogan or suspended Sammy, and didn't sign her, he's labeled an idiot. If he had never banned Hogan or suspended Sammy, and DID sign her, he's labeled a racist and supporter of alleged bullying for simply working with Tessa. He might as well just take the blow of the hypocrite label and move on with his life. Because everyone else will in about 1.5 weeks.


So what you're saying is he should have just kept his mouth shut instead of trying to win internet brownie points by banning two people who more than likely have no interest in showing up?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> If i'm Tony Khan and if i really want to sign Tessa then i would ask every female wrestler in the company to know what they think about it. If the majority is ok then i try to sign Tessa but if the majority is against it then i will gladly let WWE sign Tessa.


Wouldn't they say no then so they can keep their 'spot'? They would know if Tessa came in she'd be a priority so some of the women would be pushed down the pecking order. Could you really trust them? Or blame them?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> So what you're saying is he should have just kept his mouth shut instead of trying to win internet brownie points by banning two people who more than likely have no interest in showing up?


You think he did it to earn brownie points?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> You think he did it to earn brownie points?


Absolutely. Why else would he publicly announce it on Twitter? And the fact he brought up Hogan screams "look at me".


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> So what you're saying is he should have just kept his mouth shut instead of trying to win internet brownie points by banning two people who more than likely have no interest in showing up?


His company - can do what he wants. Given his background racism is an issue he probably takes seriously. You on the other hand have no problem with ppl using n word.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You keep mentioning the NWA it's not a fair fight so I feel the need to defend them.
> 
> YouTube is the most available platform but also the most competitive one. The NWA not only competes with other YouTube shows such as AEW Dark but they also compete with clips from the WWE, AEW The NWA has just one guy under contract which is Nick Aldis who isn't a particularly huge star in the first place (Not compared to the guys AEW has anyway) and it's pretty much just a big independent company. If AEW wanted to come in and pillage their roster they could take almost everyone.
> 
> ...


That's fair enough and important context to consider. It still seems crazy to me that the free platform open to everyone isn't the most popular thing. I mean look at video games. The free Battle Royales are by FAR the most popular games in the world numbers wise. But I suppose NWA Powerrr just isn't Fortnite.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> His company - can do what he wants. Given his background racism is an issue he probably takes seriously. You on the other hand have no problem with ppl using n word.


I haven't said they should sign her. You are actually a fucking dick head, man. Don't you dare try and spin it to make it seem like I am ok with people saying the N word. 

All I've said is he either misses out on someone pretty good or he signs her and is a hypocrite. I don't get how you're allowed to just run around adding sweet fuck all to this website and trying to spin shit like this. What an absolute shit human you must be in real life.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Absolutely. Why else would he publicly announce it on Twitter? And the fact he brought up Hogan screams "look at me".


It doesn’t though. This is just a really insane time in the world and he like others with a platform spoke out against something they don’t agree with. It’s not look at me at all. Is it look at me when any non-black says “Black Lives Matter”or is just showing support to the most oppressed group of people in the world?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> It doesn’t though. This is just a really insane time in the world and he like others with a platform spoke out against something they don’t agree with. It’s not look at me at all. Is it look at me when any non-black says “Black Lives Matter”or is just showing support to the most oppressed group of people in the world?


I disagree completely. It wasn't necessary and it was a very easy target to prove to himself and people like you that he actually cares. The blokes a billionaire, do something worthwhile. By the way, after this conversation you're never allowed in my house, ever. Not even if there's a fire. See how easy it is banning someone who had no interest in doing the thing anyway?

I also hope you don't think the current African American people are actually the most oppressed group of people in the world. "Black Lives Matter is an organized movement advocating for non-violent civil disobedience in protest against incidents of police brutality against *African-American people*". You realize slavery still exists in some countries, women don't even get to vote, starvation, rape. That's a fucking wild take, man.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Tony Khan was definitely trying to get brownie points. It was a silly thing to say. Especially because it invites comparisons when you try to hire talent or have stones being thrown from inside a glass house. I'm not going to hold it against him, but people's desire to make Tony Khan a flawless human being is pretty ridiculous. Like, he's not even a piece of shit for doing that -- he's just a hypocrite like virtually everyone else on Earth. That and being an executive who semi-frequently makes an ass of himself on Twitter.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> It doesn’t though. This is just a really insane time in the world and he like others with a platform spoke out against something they don’t agree with. It’s not look at me at all. Is it look at me when any non-black says “Black Lives Matter”or is just showing support to the most oppressed group of people in the world?


Listen, I get that you're almost the biggest "AEW can do no wrong" guy on this site which is funny because your name is in support of their competition but he absolutely did make the statement against Hogan because it's an easy way for people to cheer him on. He knows his fan base doesn't like Hulk and he knows left wingers would back him. He didn't use his platform to speak out against something he disagrees with.

Also, a small percentage of people do virtue signal and pretend they care when they don't really for likes and shares. It's an easy one to go for when you're a public figure.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Of course the three of you disagree. So everyone who’s went on to say Black Lives Matter was looking for brownie points. Thanks. Way to make the movement about your own agendas against a wrestling company.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Listen, I get that you're almost the biggest "AEW can do no wrong" guy on this site which is funny because your name is in support of their competition but he absolutely did make the statement against Hogan because it's an easy way for people to cheer him on. He knows his fan base doesn't like Hulk and he knows left wingers would back him. He didn't use his platform to speak out against something he disagrees with.
> 
> Also, a small percentage of people do virtue signal and pretend they care when they don't really for likes and shares. It's an easy one to go for when you're a public figure.


My username was made prior to AEW existing, you keep talking about it like a weirdo.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

And also how is saying Khan didn’t do it for brownie points saying AEW can do no wrong? 

Also I’ve said countless times AEW can do things better but that doesn’t means what’s getting done is bad.

Also different doesn’t always mean better, change isn’t always good.

Also just because I’m not one who focuses on negatives doesn’t mean I enjoy everything, I just don’t feel the need to tell you all every time something doesn’t pique my interest


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Of course the three of you disagree. So everyone who’s went on to say Black Lives Matter was looking for brownie points. Thanks. Way to make the movement about your own agendas against a wrestling company.


No, that's a pretty extreme view. Tony Khan literally brought someone up who has never and probably never would be affiliated with AEW and banned them for internet likes. If he had just come out and say "Black Lives Matter" that wouldn't be a big issue but he had to "take a stand" against someone and drag Hulk's name into it.



NXT Only said:


> And also how is saying Khan didn’t do it for brownie points saying AEW can do no wrong?
> 
> Also I’ve said countless times AEW can do things better but that doesn’t means what’s getting done is bad.
> 
> ...


It's not about focusing on the negatives you're one of those guys who will put everything over though. Marko Stunt could beat Jericho on TV and you'd be like "Aw it was okay not awesome but it was a fine match. I don't mind Marko"


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> No, that's a pretty extreme view. Tony Khan literally brought someone up who has never and probably never would be affiliated with AEW and banned them for internet likes. If he had just come out and say "Black Lives Matter" that wouldn't be a big issue but he had to "take a stand" against someone and drag Hulk's name into it.


Maybe the thinly veiled virtue signalling Tony was doing was really just a cover to give him a chance to publicly ban the worst wrestler of all time from his promotion.

Whatever it takes, man.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> Maybe the thinly veiled virtue signalling Tony was doing was really just a cover to give him a chance to publicly ban the worst best wrestler of all time from his promotion.
> 
> Whatever it takes, man.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fixed it for you.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> No, that's a pretty extreme view. Tony Khan literally brought someone up who has never and probably never would be affiliated with AEW and banned them for internet likes. If he had just come out and say "Black Lives Matter" that wouldn't be a big issue but he had to "take a stand" against someone and drag Hulk's name into it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about focusing on the negatives you're one of those guys who will put everything over though. Marko Stunt could beat Jericho on TV and you'd be like "Aw it was okay not awesome but it was a fine match. I don't mind Marko"


He’s the ceo of a corporation, it’s no different than one announcing they’re severing ties with someone over something controversial. So again what “brownie points” did he earn if you and the weirdos are bashing him over it?

What does Marko Stunt have to do with me talking about Khan addressing social issues? But since you continue to be a weirdo I personally don’t mind Marko Stunt but him beating Jericho is something I wouldn’t support but I wouldn’t make 12 threads and lead the forum in posts like you telling everyone I hate it.

You’ll literally find any reason to attack this company, it’s a weird obsession. You need a woman in your life.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Mud sticks and it keeps following her around, even with Tully on the books and her obvious talent AEW would be wise to stay away. You can’t fire others, disassociate with people, suspend people, look righteous and then on the other hand sign Tessa with all this going on and not have it bite you on the arse. At the very least not right now. She’s young enough for this all to go away and still to get signed and they need someone like her.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Tessa Blanchard one day will be in WWE or AEW. She's too talented not to be. I don't think it will be this year with everything going on, but it will happen eventually.

And I will point out, she's 24, she has room to grow into a better person and make peace with her enemies in wrestling. Question is will she? Time will tell.

I've seen some comparisons to her and Hogan regarding the racism, and I just want to say, yes, there is no audio proof with Tessa like there is with Hogan. But at the same time, you have had several women come out such as Big Swole, Shanna, and Chelsea Green, among others, come out and make allegations of racism and abuse against her. and I doubt that they are all lying. For her career she's lucky there is no audio and video proof of this, but it's pretty clear that problems exist. Problems she'll have to address eventually before making it big in a major promotion.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is why you don't speak about your political beliefs publicly when you're a boss.
> 
> Tony Khan could've hired Tessa Blanchard and had a great pick up for his women's division by signing arguably the best free agent in the country but if he does he looks like a massive hypocrite because he's banned Hogan for life from AEW for saying the N-Word but Tessa Blanchard also did multiple times.
> 
> So either you sign her and show that you play favourites or you don't sign her and miss out on a great talent. Tony Khan is backed into this corner because he's an idiot who went public with his political beliefs.


bruh I sign her. Simple. I aint lettin dat type of talent get away.


----------



## DarkMyau (Jun 22, 2020)

I honestly think daddy brings her in.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> Of course the three of you disagree. So everyone who’s went on to say Black Lives Matter was looking for brownie points. Thanks. Way to make the movement about your own agendas against a wrestling company.


That's a lot of words and not a lot of them arguing any points that were made


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> He’s the ceo of a corporation, it’s no different than one announcing they’re severing ties with someone over something controversial. So again what “brownie points” did he earn if you and the weirdos are bashing him over it?
> 
> What does Marko Stunt have to do with me talking about Khan addressing social issues? But since you continue to be a weirdo I personally don’t mind Marko Stunt but him beating Jericho is something I wouldn’t support but I wouldn’t make 12 threads and lead the forum in posts like you telling everyone I hate it.
> 
> You’ll literally find any reason to attack this company, it’s a weird obsession. You need a woman in your life.


First, you should probably cut out the whole "weirdo" thing. It's unbecoming of you and makes you look immature. Twitter went nuts as did the websites reporting on wrestling about Tony banning Hulk and how it was a good thing. Those were the brownie points he earned. 

Marko was brought up for the exact reason I said. You'll defend anything AEW does, you're one of those guys along with a few others who I won't name but are obvious. 

As I've said on the forum before, I've always found that people who attack others for relationship stuff or sexual stuff often aren't doing very well in that department. Regardless, I've mentioned my Mrs in the past so since you're so concerned I am indeed in a relationship with someone and have been for 4 and a bit years now. Not sure how that has anything to do with AEW or this forum but there you go, big fella.



K4L318 said:


> bruh I sign her. Simple. I aint lettin dat type of talent get away.


You are a smart man, bruh. Talent should always come first unless it's illegal.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Tony should just pull the Sammy excuse.

Claim she's been signed but has to undergo sensitivity training first and has specific clauses in her contract based on her behavior. 

That's just an example but there are ways to work around it. It was idiotic he had to bring up the Hogan stuff because now if he goes anywhere close to a shitty wrestler he'll be called out on his hypocrisy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I've only just seen that on the 2nd night of Fyter Fest, Nyla Rose has a mystery opponent.....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> You think he did it to earn brownie points?





NXT Only said:


> It doesn’t though. This is just a really insane time in the world and he like others with a platform spoke out against something they don’t agree with. It’s not look at me at all. Is it look at me when any non-black says “Black Lives Matter”or is just showing support to the most oppressed group of people in the world?





NXT Only said:


> Of course the three of you disagree. So everyone who’s went on to say Black Lives Matter was looking for brownie points. Thanks. Way to make the movement about your own agendas against a wrestling company.


Come on man I'm black and the brownie points thing is obvious lol. I mean I can't remember Linda ever appearing at a wrestling show. So him banning her via Twitter was clearly a "aren't I a good guy" move. I mean aye a lot of businesses go for good PR in times like this, so I don't blame him. But the big show of banning somebody who never was coming and then mentioning Hulk who is probably with the WWE until he dies was the easiest thing ever. It took no actual conviction to do, because he's not banning somebody he can use. 

I do think they should get Tessa because ultimately wrestling fans don't care. But now he's out himself in this situation where folk can call him a hypocrite if he does get her.



NXT Only said:


> He’s the ceo of a corporation, it’s no different than one announcing they’re severing ties with someone over something controversial. So again what “brownie points” did he earn if you and the weirdos are bashing him over it?


False equivalency, when's the last time you seen a CEO publically cut ties with somebody they didn't have and weren't going to have business with?


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276897952729124866


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NXT Only said:


> He’s the ceo of a corporation, it’s no different than one announcing they’re severing ties with someone over something controversial. So again what “brownie points” did he earn if you and the weirdos are bashing him over it?
> 
> What does Marko Stunt have to do with me talking about Khan addressing social issues? But since you continue to be a weirdo I personally don’t mind Marko Stunt but him beating Jericho is something I wouldn’t support but I wouldn’t make 12 threads and lead the forum in posts like you telling everyone I hate it.
> 
> You’ll literally find any reason to attack this company, it’s a weird obsession. You need a woman in your life.


Rap already called you on this, but distancing yourself from _someone who doesn’t work for you_ is very different to distancing yourself from a wayward employee.

And what is it with AEW fanboys’ obsession with other guys getting laid? Why drag people’s sex lives into your discussion. It’s really silly.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Come on man I'm black and the brownie points thing is obvious lol. I mean I can't remember Linda ever appearing at a wrestling show. So him banning her via Twitter was clearly a "aren't I a good guy" move. I mean aye a lot of businesses go for good PR in times like this, so I don't blame him. But the big show of banning somebody who never was coming and then mentioning Hulk who is probably with the WWE until he dies was the easiest thing ever. It took no actual conviction to do, because he's not banning somebody he can use.
> 
> I do think they should get Tessa because ultimately wrestling fans don't care. But now he's out himself in this situation where folk can call him a hypocrite if he does get her.
> 
> ...


It’s his company not yours he can do what he wants. Doesn’t make him a hypocrite, seeking brownie points or anything of that nature.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> It’s his company not yours he can do what he wants. Doesn’t make him a hypocrite, seeking brownie points or anything of that nature.


No shit it's his company. Nobody is arguing he can't ban who he damn well pleases, so stop deflecting to that. You know damn well publicly banning somebody who was never coming anyway was a brownie point move. You know it, no need to pretend it's anything but.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Rap already called you on this, but distancing yourself from _someone who doesn’t work for you_ is very different to distancing yourself from a wayward employee.
> 
> And what is it with AEW fanboys’ obsession with other guys getting laid? Why drag people’s sex lives into your discussion. It’s really silly.


You dudes are super uptight that’s why, go find a woman and release some of that built up weirdo tension.

Khan can ban anyone he wants from his company only a weirdo like you and your buddies finds something odd with that.

Stop crying about every little damn thing


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> No shit it's his company. Nobody is arguing he can't ban who he damn well pleases, so stop deflecting to that. You know damn well publicly banning somebody who was never coming anyway was a brownie point move. You know it, no need to pretend it's anything but.


What brownie points did he earn? Give me something tangible? Your basically saying anyone in support of the black lives matter movement is doing it for brownie points. Don’t tell me what I know just because I don’t agree with you. Now continue being a weirdo.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Dudes who never did anything in their lives telling someone how to run their company lmao. Weirdos man.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Anyway back to Tessa. Guys are gonna criticize Cody, Khan and AEW if they sign her or don’t sign her. Just do what they feel is best and continue trying to push the company and profession forward. Remember hate is always louder than love.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> What brownie points did he earn? Give me something tangible? Your basically saying anyone in support of the black lives matter movement is doing it for brownie points. Don’t tell me what I know just because I don’t agree with you. Now continue being a weirdo.


Jesus Christ you're making bad arguments. There's nothing wrong with supporting Black Live Matters or being against racism. But publicly banning a racist dick head that didn't want to be in your company to begin with like Linda is a hallow move with no real meat behind it. That's why folk are saying he was looking for brownie points of "hey I'm glad Tony and AEW stands for something". Your tangible proof is all the positive press and goodwill they got. 

It would be like the president of a country music radio station going "we stand against pedophiles and people who commit sexual assault. So we vow to ban all R Kelly music from our station". Like sure in theory the stand is noble. But the reality is "yo you were never going to play R Kelly to begin with. You didn't take a stand". 

And I'm going to tell you what you know because you're not dumb even if you want to act it.


NXT Only said:


> Dudes who never did anything in their lives telling someone how to run their company lmao. Weirdos man.


You have no valid argument so you're trying to make personal attacks [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only is quickly becoming the worst poster on this forum. The worst posters are the ones that get personal when they can't debate the topic at hand

"Uze r a virgin! Find a gf!"

Good one.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah he can ban whomever he wants. But like rap said hogan is a hollow move. No one cares about hogan in 2020. I mean it's like banning Michael vick from a dog show. No one cares about vick anymore.

As for Linda, who cares about Linda. 

The only people who care about hogan are old folks. A promotion who focuses on young talent and only uses old folks as managers or as credible people to beat banning hogan means nothing


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> NXT Only is quickly becoming the worst poster on this forum. The worst posters are the ones that get personal when they can't debate the topic at hand
> 
> "Uze r a virgin! Find a gf!"
> 
> Good one.


If he's NXT only why's he posting in this section? False advertising.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NXT Only said:


> It’s his company not yours he can do what he wants. Doesn’t make him a hypocrite, seeking brownie points or anything of that nature.


Well, strictly speaking, it actually does make him a hypocrite. But yes, he can ban whoever he likes. Doesn’t mean it isn’t a hollow political move.



NXT Only said:


> What brownie points did he earn? Give me something tangible? Your basically saying anyone in support of the black lives matter movement is doing it for brownie points. Don’t tell me what I know just because I don’t agree with you. Now continue being a weirdo.


Do you know what a brownie point is? They’re not really tangible, haha.

Anyway, I hope you don’t disappear from these boards, but insulting people and misrepresenting their arguments (implying they are sexless, are against BLM, etc.) when they don’t agree with you isn’t a good look.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> If he's NXT only why's he posting in this section? False advertising.


If you bring that up with him he calls you a weirdo.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

Wwe is in touch with Tessa. AEW must move fast


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Balor fan said:


> Wwe is in touch with Tessa. AEW must move fast


Huge pickup for WWE if it happens. 

Would love to see Tessa in that women's division.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Balor fan said:


> Wwe is in touch with Tessa. AEW must move fast


There are too many great match opportunities in WWE for Tessa to want to pass, while only Shida awaits her in AEW.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> There are too many great match opportunities in WWE for Tessa to want to pass, while only Shida awaits her in AEW.


AEW have more than Shida but they're not available for the moment.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Actually Tessa would probably do a lot less stupid shit if she were in AEW with her dad watching over her I guess.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Say Tessa signs with WWE then who is next on the free agent list that AEW should try to sign in the women’s division?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't really see any chance of AEW signing Tessa.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Say Tessa signs with WWE then who is next on the free agent list that AEW should try to sign in the women’s division?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thunder Rosa.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Thunder Rosa.


And Taya Valkyrie. Though Taya could follow John Morrison to WWE and get on Total Divas and the like.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I would sign her. People will bitch and complain if he does sign her or doesn't. Even on this forum.

Like my favorite poster in this section is The Wood and I can already see him making a huge post about how AEW should have hired her if they don't, and about how AEW are hypocrites if they do sign her.

So just sign her, and shut the hell up on Twitter about all this racism/bullying stuff since nearly every wrestler that is worth anything has skeletons in their closet that are easy do dig up. Thats what Tony should do in my opinion.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Klitschko said:


> *I would sign her.* People will bitch and complain if he does sign her or doesn't. Even on this forum.
> 
> Like my favorite poster in this section is The Wood and I can already see him making a huge post about how AEW should have hired her if they don't, and about how AEW are hypocrites if they do sign her.
> 
> So just sign her, and shut the hell up on Twitter about all this racism/bullying stuff since nearly every wrestler that is worth anything has skeletons in their closet that are easy do dig up. Thats what Tony should do in my opinion.


It's not that simple.....AEW can make an offer but if she prefer to go the WWE then there is nothing AEW can do about it.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cody claims AEW is a merit based company, and has said he would love Tessa in AEW; now's the time to put your money where your mouth is and make a serious effort to bring her in.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I can't find it for the life of me now, but I remember Tessa refering to Cody being like a "big brother" to her in a past interview. 
If they do bring her in they better be ready for #speakingout feeding frenzy against her and be willing to defend her and stand up to it. 

Shanna piled on during the last accusations. I think being a woman she could withstand any "she was mean to me/bullying accusations", and doubt there is any sexual harrassment stuff, however if she has anymore racist skeletons in her closet she's better to stay away rather than try to slink in and hope that hornet's nest isn't kicked. But given Allysin Kaye was trying to sandbag her big moment and push with that charge - anybody who wanted to pile on and get their bit of revenge likely already did it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> Cody claims AEW is a merit based company, and has said he would love Tessa in AEW; now's the time to put your money where your mouth is and make a serious effort to bring her in.


Yes but if at the end Tessa only want to choose the company giving her the bigger contract then AEW have no chance.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Yes but if at the end Tessa only want to choose the company giving her the bigger contract then AEW have no chance.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> View attachment 88183


Sorry i don't have the reference


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Sorry i don't the reference


It's Captain Obvious. I'm well aware that Tessa will likely choose the better money offer, I still want AEW to make an honest effort though.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Would Tessa be okay jobbing to Nia, Ruby Riott and Alexa Bliss and the 50-50 booking she'd get? Now maybe she's C.R.E.A.M. and just wants the money, but her attitude seems to come from being a mark for herself.

WWE's women's roster is absolutely stacked and they don't really need her - and wonder if they see her as worth the headaches she could bring. Sooo many great matches waiting for her though. 

On an aside, I'd love to bring in Daga as well. Not sure on his contract situation - I think he's AAA talent loaned to Impact though.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> It's Captain Obvious. I'm well aware that Tessa will likely choose the better money offer, I still want AEW to make an honest effort though.


Oh ok XD

I made this post because i felt like some people think that AEW just have to do an offer and she will accept it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Would Tessa be okay jobbing to Nia, Ruby Riott and Alexa Bliss and the 50-50 booking she'd get? Now maybe she's C.R.E.A.M. and just wants the money, but her attitude seems to come from being a mark for herself.


Well the only way AEW can have her is by giving her of course a good contract but also by pushing the fact that she would be the face of a developing division.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

WWE are interested.....

Charlotte vs Tessa is fucking huge. WM-headliner huge. Also Tessa vs Ronda, at some point.
Man AEW must be fucking dumb if they pass on her.... just terrible business. Oh well, at least they still have Mel and Yuka 😆😂😅


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The problem with WWE signing her is that they have no intention of giving us all of those dream matches like Tessa vs Io or Tessa vs Sasha or Tessa vs Charlotte. They’d solely be signing her just to keep her away from AEW then do nothing with her afterwards. There’s no way they actually use her the way we all expect. And there’s no way they put her over Charlotte. They have. absolute stars with more potential than Tessa on their roster now that they have been burying for the better part of 5 years.

If Tessa by some miracle were to go to the main roster and actually get used, then holy shit there’s a lot of good matches waiting for her. But if you watch WWE, then you know that Vince doesn’t give a single shit.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

EmbassyForever said:


> WWE are interested.....
> 
> Charlotte vs Tessa is fucking huge. WM-headliner huge. Also Tessa vs Ronda, at some point.
> Man AEW must be fucking dumb if they pass on her.... just terrible business. Oh well, at least they still have Mel and Yuka 😆😂😅


If WWE is interested - why would Tessa not sign there? Money will be bigger, and professionally speaking, she has so much better talent to work with. She has literally years of money matches waiting for her in WWE. In AEW you have Shida vs Tessa and then what? Tessa should want to go to WWE. 

Tessa vs Asuka, Tessa vs Charlotte, Tessa vs Becky, Tessa vs Io, Tessa vs Rhonda, Tessa vs Bayley...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The problem with WWE signing her is that they have no intention of giving us all of those dream matches like Tessa vs Io or Tessa vs Sasha or Tessa vs Charlotte. They’d solely be signing her just to keep her away from AEW then do nothing with her afterwards. There’s no way they actually use her the way we all expect. And there’s no way they put her over Charlotte. They have. absolute stars with more potential than Tessa on their roster now that they have been burying for the better part of 5 years.
> 
> If Tessa by some miracle were to go to the main roster and actually get used, then holy shit there’s a lot of good matches waiting for her. But if you watch WWE, then you know that Vince doesn’t give a single shit.


I think that's just fear. A skilled white woman with 2nd generation lineage. One who has an immediate connection to their favorite woman Charlotte. I don't think she moves into Charlotte's spot. But I'd have faith she'd at worst get Bayley and Sasha treatment.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> I think that's just fear. A skilled white woman with 2nd generation lineage. One who has an immediate connection to their favorite woman Charlotte. I don't think she moves into Charlotte's spot. But I'd have faith she'd at worst get Bayley and Sasha treatment.


I think that Tessa would get a pretty big push at least initially if she signed with the WWE. Imagine Tessa vs. Asuka. Now that would be another great potential match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I think that Tessa would get a pretty big push at least initially if she signed with the WWE. Imagine Tessa vs. Asuka. Now that would be another great potential match.


Yeah I can't see her getting Nattie type treatment at all. Unless she pisses someone off while she's there


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

EmbassyForever said:


> WWE are interested.....
> 
> Charlotte vs Tessa is fucking huge. WM-headliner huge. Also Tessa vs Ronda, at some point.
> *Man AEW must be fucking dumb if they pass on her..*.. just terrible business. Oh well, at least they still have Mel and Yuka 😆😂😅


Yeah because AEW can sign every wrestlers if they want....


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Both WWE and AEW have a lot to offer Tessa, and conversely Tessa would would be a huge asset to either company. 

Again, this is where the very presence of AEW is a positive impact on the industry. Tessa will benefit financially from having two companies compete for her services.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

AEW dont give a shit about chicks wrestling if they allow this. 

Ya cant give shit if ya lettin talent just go to WWE.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I think that's just fear. A skilled white woman with 2nd generation lineage. One who has an immediate connection to their favorite woman Charlotte. I don't think she moves into Charlotte's spot. But I'd have faith she'd at worst get Bayley and Sasha treatment.


Yeah WWE's track record doesn't give me much faith, I guess Bayley/Sasha treatment wouldn't be too far fetched though, if I were to guess, I'd think she gets the Rhea/Bianca Belair treatment. Comes in white hot, then they give up on her for no reason. 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If WWE is interested - why would Tessa not sign there? Money will be bigger, and professionally speaking, she has so much better talent to work with. She has literally years of money matches waiting for her in WWE. In AEW you have Shida vs Tessa and then what? Tessa should want to go to WWE.
> 
> Tessa vs Asuka, Tessa vs Charlotte, Tessa vs Becky, Tessa vs Io, Tessa vs Rhonda, Tessa vs Bayley...


Tony's family is worth 10 billion and Vince is worth 2 billion so I wouldn't say the money will 100% be bigger, but the match-ups and talent in WWE is far superior.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

K4L318 said:


> AEW dont give a shit about chicks wrestling if they allow this.
> 
> Ya cant give shit if ya lettin talent just go to WWE.


“If they ALLOW this”? That’s ridiculous. AEW can’t control what Tessa does.

I think AEW should compete for Tessa, but if WWE offers her a huge contract that conflicts with AEW’s salary structure, that’s that. Offer her a fair deal, but don’t break the bank for her.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Jazminator said:


> “If they ALLOW this”? That’s ridiculous. AEW can’t control what Tessa does.
> 
> I think AEW should compete for Tessa, but if WWE offers her a huge contract that conflicts with AEW’s salary structure, that’s that. Offer her a fair deal, but don’t break the bank for her.


bruh there aint no one wit dat status in wrestling out there. Look at the field? who got da smoke like her?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> She'll probably go to either MLW or NXT and clean up her act. She does appear to have an attitude, but a lot of that could be who she is dealing with a lot of the time. MLW seems to work really well with people who have had "attitude problems" in the past. And Triple H is great at smoothing things over with people.


Yes, WWE has had success in that. See Orton, Randy.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

K4L318 said:


> bruh there aint no one wit dat status in wrestling out there. Look at the field? who got da smoke like her?


bruh it dont matta if she gotz da smoke. U do wut u can do, but u cant force da bitch to sign. Wut, u wanna offer her a million dollars a year, yo? Dat’s crazy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Garty said:


> Before my thoughts on Tessa Blanchard and AEW, somewhere below in a separate post, I'll give you this. About this thread... ban me for a few days if you'd like. Delete this post if you'd like. Give me a warning if you'd like, but I do have something to talk about. I want to talk about the structure of what's being said in this thread. Don't just dismiss this as just another "Garty's always crying like a little bitch". Full disclosure, I have read this entire thread before I actually logged-in. In general, I'll always take a quick look around to see what the hot topic of the day is, gather my thoughts and log-in. I do this because I have the Angry Aussies and Opinion Minions on ignore/block. It becomes very confusing when you're reading a post, where the user is not talking about the topic or to said user, but talking to you guys. It makes the board a jumbled mess, but that is my decision to make. Not because "are you afraid to get into a discussion", (as you like to ask in a childish way), but because there is no discussion to be had with any of you. It's either, we're right and you're wrong, or you're wrong and we're right. So what is there really left to discuss, when I already know which way the conversation is headed? And don't come back at me and say, "well, you should stand behind what you say" and yes, you're 100% correct. You should. But, if I've already said what I wanted to say about a certain topic, then the conversation should end there, shouldn't it? One would think so. And that, has always been my problem with you guys. You can never just leave things, or certain users, as they are. How do I know that to be true...?
> 
> When one of you (or the others) are just shitting on a user for voicing their own opinions, (as being dumb, a smark, just blind to not see it, that's a what-if scenario, you're generalizing, this/that is impossible, the" internet says", well Cornette says, etc) over and over and over again, what do most of those users say or do in response? "Fuck off!" "I'm done with you!" "Okay, you've won, are you happy now?!" To which you would still reply with (again, like a child) some type of victory speech, only because that user didn't want to argue with you any longer. I still cannot understand why you're all still here. Clearly, some of you don't like the product. Clearly, some of you hate the product. Clearly, some of you "don't watch" the show. Clearly some of you base your opinions, on reading what others, (Cornette, internet wrestling podcast "celebrities") have to say. I am definitely not the only user here, that has said to you at one time or another, "shut-up", "quit while you're ahead", "all you do is talk shit", "you're always negative and have nothing positive to say" etc. Opinions are not facts. My opinions, are just that, opinions. No smarter/better than yours and no smarter/better than mine.
> 
> If anyone cares, my thoughts on Tessa potentially signing with AEW to come.


So let me get this straight, you block users who disagree with you, then you log out and read what they say anyway? You should change your user name to Rube Goldberg.

You are one of the most black and white people on here so it does not shock me at all to see you accusing everyone else of being that way.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah WWE's track record doesn't give me much faith, I guess Bayley/Sasha treatment wouldn't be too far fetched though, if I were to guess, I'd think she gets the Rhea/Bianca Belair treatment. Comes in white hot, then they give up on her for no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Tony's family is worth 10 billion and Vince is worth 2 billion so I wouldn't say the money will 100% be bigger, but the match-ups and talent in WWE is far superior.


I just don't see it because she's probably be asking for biggish money to the point she can't just disappear. Plus I could see them wanting to get some Horseman nostalgia off somehow lol


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Jazminator said:


> bruh it dont matta if she gotz da smoke. U do wut u can do, but u cant force da bitch to sign. Wut, u wanna offer her a million dollars a year, yo? Dat’s crazy.


bruh she got da smoke.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Say Tessa signs with WWE then who is next on the free agent list that AEW should try to sign in the women’s division?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll throw out a few freelance names:

Current freelancers- Ivelisse Velez (I'm aware of the issues), Laura Di Matteo, Katey Harvey, Millie McKenzie (only 20 years old, a great prospect), Chakara (same age as Millie, another good prospect), Taynara Conti (was really coming along at the end of her NXT run), Hyan, Alex Gracia, Leyla Hirsch, Steph De Lander, Nicole Savoy

Also, since Kenny apparently loves the Joshi's, he needs to keep an eye on the future availability of Mayu Iwatani, Takumi Iroha, and Arisa Nakajima


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> I'll throw out a few freelance names:
> 
> Current freelancers- Ivelisse Velez (I'm aware of the issues), Laura Di Matteo, Katey Harvey, Millie McKenzie (only 20 years old, a great prospect), Chakara (same age as Millie, another good prospect), Taynara Conti (was really coming along at the end of her NXT run), Hyan, Alex Gracia, Leyla Hirsch, Steph De Lander, Nicole Savoy
> 
> Also, since Kenny apparently loves the Joshi's, he needs to keep an eye on the future availability of Mayu Iwatani, Takumi Iroha, and Arisa Nakajima


I'll check those names this week 

bruh how da fuk they gettin to da US?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> I'll throw out a few freelance names:
> 
> Current freelancers- Ivelisse Velez (I'm aware of the issues), Laura Di Matteo, Katey Harvey, Millie McKenzie (only 20 years old, a great prospect), Chakara (same age as Millie, another good prospect), Taynara Conti (was really coming along at the end of her NXT run), Hyan, Alex Gracia, Leyla Hirsch, Steph De Lander, Nicole Savoy
> 
> Also, since Kenny apparently loves the Joshi's, he needs to keep an eye on the future availability of Mayu Iwatani, Takumi Iroha, and Arisa Nakajima


I've been clamoring for Ivalisse for a while. Great look and great in-ring talent.



RapShepard said:


> I just don't see it because she's probably be asking for biggish money to the point she can't just disappear. Plus I could see them wanting to get some Horseman nostalgia off somehow lol


How much you think she's worth though? Considering that Becky is reportedly making $1Mil per year? 

Assuming that Becky's numbers are right, I'd guess like 400K-500K/year, which would mean that yes you would think that she should be pushed far more than what the WWE norm is.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

K4L318 said:


> I'll check those names this week
> 
> *bruh how da fuk they gettin to da US?*


Don't know, I guess we'll cross that bridge when it's made available 🤷‍♂️


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Don't know, I guess we'll cross that bridge when it's made available 🤷‍♂️


so pay these peeps when dem dukes cant even get on a plane?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> I'll throw out a few freelance names:
> 
> Current freelancers- Ivelisse Velez (I'm aware of the issues), Laura Di Matteo, Katey Harvey, Millie McKenzie (only 20 years old, a great prospect), Chakara (same age as Millie, another good prospect), Taynara Conti (was really coming along at the end of her NXT run), Hyan, Alex Gracia, Leyla Hirsch, Steph De Lander, Nicole Savoy
> 
> Also, since Kenny apparently loves the Joshi's, he needs to keep an eye on the future availability of Mayu Iwatani, Takumi Iroha, and Arisa Nakajima


Suplex Millie would be great. I always found her a bit needy on social media, always calling herself ugly and/or fat to fish for compliments but figured she was just very young and insecure. But reading the #speakingout stuff, Travis Banks really did a number on her is seems. He was probably why she wouldn't sign with NXT UK before - I wonder if that door is open now that he's been shitcanned.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Yeah because AEW can sign every wrestlers if they want....


Of course they can't. But at least try. She's an exceptional talent.

btw, CM Punk is free agent again.
Byran Alvarez said AEW aren't interested... gee, I wonder why...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

K4L318 said:


> I'll check those names this week
> 
> bruh how da fuk they gettin to da US?


They could come here now - US has a "professional athlete" carve out that deems them essential workers. It's to allow Euro NBA and NHL players who went back home to get back into States when the leagues start up again.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah WWE's track record doesn't give me much faith, I guess Bayley/Sasha treatment wouldn't be too far fetched though, if I were to guess, I'd think she gets the Rhea/Bianca Belair treatment. Comes in white hot, then they give up on her for no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Tony's family is worth 10 billion and Vince is worth 2 billion so I wouldn't say the money will 100% be bigger, but the match-ups and talent in WWE is far superior.


Tony isn't playing with all of Daddy's money. He has a budget and a salary structure and only has 56 shows a year.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

K4L318 said:


> so pay these peeps when dem dukes cant even get on a plane?


Well no, you'd work out a deal with them when they can. I thought I read something about foreign athletes being allowed into the country now though.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> They could come here now - US has a "professional athlete" carve out that deems them essential workers. It's to allow Euro NBA and NHL players who went back home to get back into States when the leagues start up again.


bruh they literally cant otherwise PAC and Bea and Jamie Hayter's fine fukin ass would be here already.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Suplex Millie would be great. *I always found her a bit needy on social media, always calling herself ugly and/or fat to fish for compliments but figured she was just very young and insecure*. But reading the #speakingout stuff, Travis Banks really did a number on her is seems. He was probably why she wouldn't sign with NXT UK before - I wonder if that door is open now that he's been shitcanned.


I think, like you said, that is more a case of being young; I knew a lot of women that were the same way at that age, until they inevitably grew out of it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tony isn't playing with all of Daddy's money. He has a budget and a salary structure and only has 56 shows a year.


Both Vince and WWE have investments too though, they lost the XFL and WMania this year, they're also losing out on their next Saudi show, so they're not just gonna throw everything at her, so it still puts Tony in a far wealthier position to make a bigger deal if he wants to. It will just come down to whether Tessa wants to go to WWE where the women's division is FAR superior, or if she wants to come to AEW where daddy is and where she will automatically be the face of the division. In AEW they can build around her, in WWE she won't be presented as a bigger deal than Charlotte or Becky.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Both Vince and WWE have investments too though, they lost the XFL and WMania this year, they're also losing out on their next Saudi show, so they're not just gonna throw everything at her, so it still puts Tony in a far wealthier position to make a bigger deal if he wants to. It will just come down to whether Tessa wants to go to WWE where the women's division is FAR superior, or if she wants to come to AEW where daddy is and where she will automatically be the face of the division. *In AEW they can build around her*, in WWE she won't be presented as a bigger deal than Charlotte or Becky.


That would be key going forward; they can't just sign Tessa and call it a day, they would absolutely need to supplement the signing with some good pieces that she won't have to constantly work around. It's like if Lebron James were to sign with the Knicks; yeah, he's clearly going to make them better, but the rest of the team is still the same group that finished dead last the prior season.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> That would be key going forward; they can't just sign Tessa and call it a day, they would absolutely need to supplement the signing with some good pieces that she won't have to constantly work around. It's like if Lebron James were to sign with the Knicks; yeah, he's clearly going to make them better, but the rest of the team is still the same group that finished dead last the prior season.


I agree. If they can sign Ivalisse and Kairi Sane once her contract is up this summer, that would be a great start. Then you have Shida, Britt, Swole, Rose, and Ford in the undercard, while they scour the industry for more talent to build around her. Red Velvet is also good in the ring and pretty af. I would give her a contract if they haven't already.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I agree. If they can sign Ivalisse and Kairi Sane once her contract is up this summer, that would be a great start. Then you have Shida, Britt, Swole, Rose, and Ford in the undercard, while they scour the industry for more talent to build around her. Red Velvet is also good in the ring and pretty af. I would give her a contract if they haven't already.


You forgot about Shanna, Bea, Jamie Hayter and also Riho, i know "riho schoolgirl uggugguy" well cry me a river because her segments were all doing good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> You forgot about Shanna, Bea, Jamie Hayter and also Riho, i know "riho schoolgirl uggugguy" well cry me a river because her segments were all doing good.


Yep, all women that are good in the ring. I had no issues with Riho personally. They just need that notable face to lead their division in Tessa, a couple of more good signings like Kairi, and they are good to go. Still won't be on WWE's level, but it's a good start going into 2021. Once WWE women see the competition over in AEW next year, they'd be more willing to jump ship. Without Tessa though, no of this happens.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yep, all women that are good in the ring. I had no issues with Riho personally. They just need that notable face to lead their division in Tessa, a couple of more good signings like Kairi, and they are good to go. Still won't be on WWE's level, but it's a good start going into 2021. Once WWE women see the competition over in AEW next year, they'd be more willing to jump ship. Without Tessa though, no of this happens.


Kairi can be the face of the division because in the end she's way more known than Tessa.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

People always talk about Ivelisse and I'm a big fan of hers now. But for a woman who had a spot in the Battle Royal for AEW last year and someone who had a WWE tryout last year, for no one to bring her in, I mean I think that just kind of says everything. Her situation, whatever it is, seems even worse than Tessa's.

Kairi really needs to get out of WWE if she cares about being a top star which she's not going to be in WWE. She might be a tag champion again or have success here and there but I don't believe Vince sees her as a potential star. She could definitely be that in AEW. But, for all I know, maybe she's content in WWE. We'll find out in the future I guess.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> Kairi can be the face of the division because in the end she's way more known than Tessa.


Her lack of English would be a major problem though. She would have to be #2 under Tessa simply because of the fact.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Her lack of English would be a major problem though. She would have to be #2 under Tessa simply because of the fact.


It's 2020 we have to stop with the lack of english....

Asuka's is Raw women champion, won everything in the WWE....and Kairi english is better than Asuka.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> It's 2020 we have to stop with the lack of english....
> 
> Asuka's is Raw women champion, won everything in the WWE....and Kairi english is better than Asuka.


Not saying they can't make it work with Kairi, Asuka and Io Shirai both worked perfectly in NXT, I just feel like it takes a lot more effort when you're on a major network

I wouldn't mind Kairi being the top woman though I've always liked her.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I've been clamoring for Ivalisse for a while. Great look and great in-ring talent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well what do you consider the WWE norm? Because to me I think the women's division is pretty well booked on establishing levels and having some parity. 

I mean obviously Charlotte and Becky are the top 2 as of now. But then you got Sasha, Bayley, Alexa, and Asuka as women nobody would blink an eye at if they're top on a brand. Then you got your midcard of Nia, Nattie, Carmella, and Naomi who are all former champs that don't look out of place in a top filler feud. Then you got Shayna, Kairi, and Lacey who haven't been used perfect at all, but if they got the push it wouldn't seem out of place, given the first 2 schools and Lacey clearly having some type of favor backstage. 

I think Tessa would fall in that 2nd group easily. Like I don't see her being a Ruby Riott who's forever directionless. That would be a failure failure. But if she ends up like an Asuka who gets some accolades is the focus sometimes, but not typically. I don't see that as a bust given the competition she had there. 

Now if it's face or bust, then clearly Dynamite is the best option. Plus they'd probably be more open to her mixing it up with guys. I'm sure she doesn't want to regress to females only.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Not saying they can't make it work with Kairi, Asuka and Io Shirai both worked perfectly in NXT, I just feel like it takes a lot more effort when you're on a major network
> 
> I wouldn't mind Kairi being the top woman though I've always liked her.


I don't think AEW need a TOP woman, they need a multiple women good enough to be on TV.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> I don't think AEW need a TOP woman, they need a multiple women good enough to be on TV.


They need a few other women on Shida's level for sure, ring generals that can help the greener talent along.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Even if AEW sign Blanchard it's highly unlikely they book division any better.

It's not like the women will be maineventing ppvs in AEW anytime soon.

Charlotte, Becky etc remember mainevented ppvs over Undertaker, Cena, Brock Lesnar, Reigns, HHH


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Well what do you consider the WWE norm? Because to me I think the women's division is pretty well booked on establishing levels and having some parity.
> 
> I mean obviously Charlotte and Becky are the top 2 as of now. But then you got Sasha, Bayley, Alexa, and Asuka as women nobody would blink an eye at if they're top on a brand. Then you got your midcard of Nia, Nattie, Carmella, and Naomi who are all former champs that don't look out of place in a top filler feud. Then you got Shayna, Kairi, and Lacey who haven't been used perfect at all, but if they got the push it wouldn't seem out of place, given the first 2 schools and Lacey clearly having some type of favor backstage.
> 
> ...


From my point of view, the norm are these 3 things

1.) Start and stop pushes
2.) Not having more than one important storyline going at once
3.) Always going back to the tried and true talent and never taking a chance on anyone else

As it stands now, the women's booking has been a lot better and I have to give WWE credit for the last couple months. Sasha and Bayley are probably the best part of the company outside of the Edge/Orton stuff. Asuka is also getting time to shine and Mandy/Sonya actually have a storyline. But that's in just the last 2 months and they haven't been taking it seriously long enough outside of Becky/Charlotte for me to say that Tessa would be on the 2nd level. Rhea Ripley and Bianca Belair, who were both pretty much 2nd level, are both dead in the water because they stopped caring out of nowhere. There have been constant start and stop pushes like with Liv Morgan and Shayna Bazsler, who they just woke up one day and decided to give up on. They don't usually like to have more than one program going at once. Like I said before, the last 2 months have been different, but that's not usually the case and I don't know how long that will last. If they can keep booking the women like this until the end of next year, or even just until next summer, then I can more comfortably say that Tessa would be pushed as she should be in WWE. But I doubt this even lasts up until October.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

validreasoning said:


> Even if AEW sign Blanchard it's highly unlikely they book division any better.
> 
> It's not like the women will be maineventing ppvs in AEW anytime soon.
> 
> Charlotte, Becky etc remember mainevented ppvs over Undertaker, Cena, Brock Lesnar, Reigns, HHH


How long did it take ?

Also you don't put women in the main event just to put them in the main event, you put them in the main event only if they deserve to be in the main event and if the crowd wants it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

K4L318 said:


> bruh they literally cant otherwise PAC and Bea and Jamie Hayter's fine fukin ass would be here already.


How is Uno and Grayson(Canadian border still closed) and Pentagon(was in Mexico) in US now? Because they're deemed essential workers by the US Homeland Security Department. Same with all pro-wrestling talent. They're choosing not to come into the dangerzone that is the US and specifically Florida. Also they'd need to likely quarantine if they wanted to go home between tapings. Not sure where any of them live or if they have homes in the States, surely Bea and Jamie do not. PAC could, but probably not as well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> From my point of view, the norm are these 3 things
> 
> 1.) Start and stop pushes
> 2.) Not having more than one important storyline going at once
> ...


With those 3 I just don't see how AEW is any better of an option outside of automatically being the face by default. Think about it 

1. Outside of Riho's run Nyla, Shida, Statlander, and Britt have all had start and stop pushes.

2. Britt Baker is injured and yet her and Big Swole are getting more time than Shida and Ford. 

3. They seem to keep going back to Britt regardless of what's going on in the title picture. She's got much more time to talk and establish a character than the 3 women who've actually held the title. Hell she's injured and still getting more focus than Shida. 

I mean I don't think there's really a wrong place for her to go. But if you're down on WWE I don't get how you wouldn't be even more down on AEW, given the women's division is pretty commonly referred to as the company's worst aspect.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How is Uno and Grayson(Canadian border still closed) and Pentagon(was in Mexico) in US now? Because they're deemed essential workers by the US Homeland Security Department. Same with all pro-wrestling talent. They're choosing not to come into the dangerzone that is the US and specifically Florida. Also they'd need to likely quarantine if they wanted to go home between tapings. Not sure where any of them live or if they have homes in the States, surely Bea and Jamie do not. PAC could, but probably not as well.


Europe does not allow european citizens to go to the USA and other countries out of Shengen for the moment.

The first of July we will have a list of countries outside of Shengen in which we (as european citizens) are allowed to go.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> With those 3 I just don't see how AEW is any better of an option outside of automatically being the face by default. Think about it
> 
> 1. Outside of Riho's run Nyla, Shida, Statlander, and Britt have all had start and stop pushes.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I'm down on AEW's women's division too, but me saying that Tessa would be a better fit with AEW is based off of other things aligning like Kairi Sane coming in, other women being built around her, and her just being the face of the division in general. She hypothetically won't get the same level of competition and won't look as good in the ring as she would in WWE, but at the same time if she went to WWE, all I'm saying is I don't trust Vince. They could push her on Asuka/current Sasha level though and I'd be happy to be wrong.

With Britt, it's just that they think people want to see her, she gets a lot of praise on their social media, and was getting the strong reactions they wanted pre-covid, but I do agree that Shida should be getting more air time than her. As far as the stop and start pushes, you can't really say that about Britt and Statlander, who were both injured during their pushes, and Riho who is stuck in Japan. Nyla was 100% start and stop though, don't know what happened there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm down on AEW's women's division too, but me saying that Tessa would be a better fit with AEW is based off of other things aligning like Kairi Sane coming in, other women being built around her, and her just being the face of the division in general. She hypothetically won't get the same level of competition and won't look as good in the ring as she would in WWE, but at the same time if she went to WWE, all I'm saying is I don't trust Vince. They could push her on Asuka/current Sasha level though and I'd be happy to be wrong.
> 
> With Britt, it's just that they think people want to see her, she gets a lot of praise on their social media, and was getting the strong reactions they wanted pre-covid, but I do agree that Shida should be getting more air time than her. As far as the stop and start pushes, you can't really say that about Britt and Statlander, who were both injured during their pushes, and Riho who is stuck in Japan. Nyla was 100% start and stop though, don't know what happened there.


You think Kairi is going to AEW? But yeah either way Tessa is in a great position she's likely to be big wherever. 

I added Statlander and Britt because after Statlander loss to Riho she just kind of was in the background until she got injured. Then with Britt I sat start and stop because weird enough she's always the big focus, but it doesn't translate in ring lol. Like prior to her injury she got hot like 3 different times when it felt like "yup they're gearing up for that Britt title run". But then they just have her lose a random ass match and move on.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> How long did it take ?
> 
> Also you don't put women in the main event just to put them in the main event, you put them in the main event only if they deserve to be in the main event and if the crowd wants it.


If Blanchard is as big a star as people here are claiming then she should be maineventing. We have people saying AEW should be getting into major bidding war for her throwing big money at her.

If you book women as filler as wwe did from 2005-11 and AEW do now they aren't going to ever draw you money.

Lynch, Charlotte weren't stars when WWE signed them first. Nobody outside insanely geeky hardcore fans had ever heard of Sasha and Bayley prior to NXT.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

validreasoning said:


> If Blanchard is as big a star as people here are claiming then she should be maineventing. We have people saying AEW should be getting into major bidding war for her throwing big money at her.
> 
> If you book women as filler as wwe did from 2005-11 and AEW do now they aren't going to ever draw you money.
> 
> Lynch, Charlotte weren't stars when WWE signed them first. Nobody outside insanely geeky hardcore fans had ever heard of Sasha and Bayley prior to NXT.


Only hardcore fans know who she is


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> Only hardcore fans know who she id


not for long


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

La Parka said:


> not for long


Of course but when she's going to debut except the hardcore fans, everybody is going to say "who ?"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> You think Kairi is going to AEW? But yeah either way Tessa is in a great position she's likely to be big wherever.
> 
> I added Statlander and Britt because after Statlander loss to Riho she just kind of was in the background until she got injured. Then with Britt I sat start and stop because weird enough she's always the big focus, but it doesn't translate in ring lol. Like prior to her injury she got hot like 3 different times when it felt like "yup they're gearing up for that Britt title run". But then they just have her lose a random ass match and move on.


Yeah Kairi won't get anywhere in WWE. They destroyed her on the main roster. We got lucky with Asuka because Becky got pregnant but I doubt we get lucky twice with 2 great Asian stars getting pushes on the main roster. If she doesn't go back down to NXT to feud with Io, then I would say its either AEW or she goes back to Japan.



validreasoning said:


> If Blanchard is as big a star as people here are claiming then she should be maineventing. We have people saying AEW should be getting into major bidding war for her throwing big money at her.
> 
> If you book women as filler as wwe did from 2005-11 and AEW do now they aren't going to ever draw you money.
> 
> Lynch, Charlotte weren't stars when WWE signed them first. Nobody outside insanely geeky hardcore fans had ever heard of Sasha and Bayley prior to NXT.


Tessa is a big star but she's not Becky level. And even Becky needed Rousey to get to that level in the first place. Tessa can main event, but its gonna take all the stars to align for her like it did for Becky to justify it.

The other reason why women main evented WMania is because their men's booking is god awful. Becky was the hottest thing and the men were all dweebs. AEW doesn't book their men like WWE does, so it'll be hard for Tessa to main event in AEW over guys like Moxley, Page, Omega, Jericho, MJF, and PAC, because they're all generally booked like stars. If Tessa were to main event in WWE, it would still need Rousey. Tessa vs Charlotte is not enough to main event over a Drew McIntyre match even on a normal PPV because Charlotte is not over and will never be over, whereas Tessa would get over quickly.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah Kairi won't get anywhere in WWE. They destroyed her on the main roster. We got lucky with Asuka because Becky got pregnant but I doubt we get lucky twice with 2 great Asian stars getting pushes on the main roster. If she doesn't go back down to NXT to feud with Io, then I would say its either AEW or she goes back to Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got you, yeah idk I don't think she breaks into that 2nd level ever and would be lucky to reach that level with Naomi and Nia


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Has anyone thought that if Tessa signed with the WWE, she could get the EC3 treatment? She 'failed' in WWE only to make herself a big star( First woman to hold the Men's World Title) in Impact. I could see that happening with Vince punishing her getting over somewhere else.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Sounds to me that she got the unofficial nod from WWE then decided to work-to-rule to void her contract.

Tessa's a ticking timebomb, I wonder who will be left holding her when she goes off.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

You know some of you are saying “When such and such is a free agent, then AEW should sign that female wrestler before WWE signs her” Well you do have one other company to worry about and that is impact. Impact is keep bringing in new female talent and their knockout division is stacked right now. Obviously they won’t bring in Tessa again and most likely not Kairi Sane but they can bring in other women to worry about


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Might be losing Tessa, Tony Khan isn't showing interest whereas WWE is. Looks like Tony is going in the direction of not looking like a hypocrite at this point. Which I think is the wrong move because nothing has been proven. 

How Close WWE Is To Signing Tessa Blanchard

_"Tessa Blanchard was fired from Impact Wrestling as their top champion. She didn’t want to make the trip from Mexico, but there were some in the company who didn’t expect her to make it to Slammiversary anyway.

Now it seems that WWE is in the picture for Tessa again. We previously noted why Blanchard is more likely to wind up in WWE rather in AEW despite her father Tully Blanchard working there.

Blanchard has no non-compete clause from Impact Wrestling. This means she can start working tomorrow if she wants to.

Alex McCarthy of Talk Sport got on Twitter and he confirmed that Tessa Blanchard’s likely landing pad will be WWE. It’s still very early in the process, but there is definite interest from WWE to sign the 24 year old former Impact World Champion."_



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277266136254615552


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

This is going to be a "AEW wasn't actually that interested" moment again, isn't it? This company wants to be so average. There's no doubt in my mind that AEW is trying to sign her, Punk, Orton, Killer Kross etc. and just missing out because they're not actually the Ellis Island of wrestling and their product isn't that attractive to pro wrestlers around the world. 

WWE is notorious among fans, dirt sheet writers and pissed off ex-employees for treating their wrestlers like shit and yet people in the business keep signing with them. Their attitude is greatly exaggerated, simply because Vince doesn't feel the need to bite back. Easy target for the Alvarez's and Meltzers and every time they use the WWE name in a click baity title they get clicks.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Tony's family is worth 10 billion and Vince is worth 2 billion so I wouldn't say the money will 100% be bigger, but the match-ups and talent in WWE is far superior.


That's irrelevant. Yeah okay, Tony's family has more money but is that 10 billion dollars made available for AEW? Doubt it. Furthermore, both companies if they are smart have a max that they're going to offer Tessa and it's probably not even close to a million for both companies. 

With WWE as already pointed out Tessa has the opportunity to wrestle the best women in the world, truly test herself and work big shows like WrestleMania and get bonuses for wrestling in places like Saudi Arabia, PPV's etc.

With AEW she has a few solid opponents and will probably get a good guarantee and that's it. No true test, she walks in and is instantly the number one female on the roster.

Personally with my personality I'd want the challenge but who knows what Tessa wants. She might be happy being the big fish in the small pond.



Lheurch said:


> So let me get this straight, you block users who disagree with you, then you log out and read what they say anyway? You should change your user name to Rube Goldberg.
> 
> You are one of the most black and white people on here so it does not shock me at all to see you accusing everyone else of being that way.


He's not the only one. I saw a guy who had blocked The Wood come in saying "I read first and then sign in" before going on a tirade against Wood. Seems pointless to block someone if you're going to read posts before logging in anyway.



EmbassyForever said:


> Of course they can't. But at least try. She's an exceptional talent.
> 
> btw, CM Punk is free agent again.
> Byran Alvarez said AEW aren't interested... gee, I wonder why...


Really? AEW aren't interested in Punk? Why? Not that I think Punk would be particularly into the idea of going to AEW and feuding with the likes of Brian Cage and Brodie Lee but regardless it seems odd they wouldn't try.

Maybe he's still pissed off about the text message offer. Hard to blame him really.



prosperwithdeen said:


> Both Vince and WWE have investments too though, they lost the XFL and WMania this year, they're also losing out on their next Saudi show, so they're not just gonna throw everything at her, so it still puts Tony in a far wealthier position to make a bigger deal if he wants to. It will just come down to whether Tessa wants to go to WWE where the women's division is FAR superior, or if she wants to come to AEW where daddy is and where she will automatically be the face of the division. In AEW they can build around her, in WWE she won't be presented as a bigger deal than Charlotte or Becky.


You're thinking like a wrestling fan not a businessman.

No smart businessman is going to throw big money at someone unless they're a star. Tony offering a bigger deal would be stupid because he has very few ways to actually monetise Tessa right now and it could be that way for a while now.

WWE has a heap of ways to monetise Tessa immediately.



rbl85 said:


> I don't think AEW need a TOP woman, they need a multiple women good enough to be on TV.


No, they need both. Just like the men. Can you imagine if AEW said "Fuck Jericho and Moxley we just need multiple men who are good enough to be on TV!". Seems stupid doesn't it?

Tessa isn't that big of a star right now and I think people are overrating her but good booking could very quickly make her one and the AEW audience would already know her which helps. AEW if they use Tessa properly could have a big marketable male wrestler and a big marketable female wrestler which would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277220368751702017


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277220368751702017


interesting. there goes the notion that Tessa would be blackballed by the women in AEW

i see some saying that Tessa wouldn't be a big star in AEW due to there being no competiton, and that could be true, but it can also help her become a dominant force for AEW since she'd clearly be above everyone else as soon as she steps foot in AEW. an once there are fans in attendance again, i think most of the AEW audience would know of Tessa and she would be over instantly, where as in wwe she will be presented like a star, but most the audience won't know her. they may even change her name and she won't the the Blanchard name anymore which would hurt imo

the womens division is bad right now and even when the have their full women roster, it still isn't that great. but if you want to make it a draw, make it interesting, you have to start somewhere, so why not get a 24 year old who can carry the division for years to come as you continue to build it. i read someone say Kari Sane is a free agent soon? if so that's another name AEW should def be all over


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

If AEW doesn't show interest in someone with Tessa's age and potential upside they truly are the fools that I think they have become. i had so much hope after waiting 20 years for a promotion to come along that I thought could return wrestling to its glory days. Call me a fool for believing in that pipe dream.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm really torn about Tessa. On one hand, she's the most legit female wrestler since Chyna and even eclipsing her perhaps in the realm of 'can hang with the male talent' and deserves to have those matches. On the other hand, she's possibly a horrible racist person that is also way too highon herself to take seriously. ALl that controversy tho, WWE would be STUPID not to take her and if they don't AEW would also be STUPID not to take her. So basically no matter what, I see her getting signed with either company. It's either will she sell out to job to the likes of Charlotte or will she take a little less money and be a huge star in AEW? 

I think she should go to AEW. Will I root for her? IDK. She's gotta prove that she's not the person says been portrayed as in the dirt sheets. But all that aside, Tessa is one of the greatest female talents in forever. I want to love her, I just hope she's not who they say she is.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

InexorableJourney said:


> Sounds to me that she got the unofficial nod from WWE then decided to work-to-rule to void her contract.
> 
> Tessa's a ticking timebomb, I wonder who will be left holding her when she goes off.


You take a chance on a talent like this. Period.


----------



## Winterboy (Jun 28, 2020)

Lol .. How she was beaten... Still remembered


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277220368751702017


Good on Swole to handle it that way but also still acknowledging Tessa needs some guidance. I remember being 24 so I get it.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

How is AEW her wisest choice professionally?


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> This is going to be a "AEW wasn't actually that interested" moment again, isn't it? This company wants to be so average. There's no doubt in my mind that AEW is trying to sign her, Punk, Orton, Killer Kross etc. and just missing out because they're not actually the Ellis Island of wrestling and their product isn't that attractive to pro wrestlers around the world.
> 
> WWE is notorious among fans, dirt sheet writers and pissed off ex-employees for treating their wrestlers like shit and yet people in the business keep signing with them. Their attitude is greatly exaggerated, simply because Vince doesn't feel the need to bite back. Easy target for the Alvarez's and Meltzers and every time they use the WWE name in a click baity title they get clicks.


No its all about the egos. They can't have the women's divsion being too good, otherwise Brandi wouldn't be able to overshadow them constantly with her random appearances in prominent men's feuds.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

A little from Column A, a little from Column B.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> How is AEW her wisest choice professionally?


If she wants to be at the top of the division then AEW is better because she will always be at least behind Charlotte in the WWE.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> If she wants to be at the top of the division then AEW is better because she will always be at least behind Charlotte in the WWE.


If she wanted to be at the top of a division she could go to literally any company. That's a very weak minded attitude, honestly top athletes in their field don't act this way.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> If she wanted to be at the top of a division she could go to literally any company. That's a very weak minded attitude, honestly top athletes in their field don't act this way.


Vince will never book an outsider at the top of the division.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Vince will never book an outsider at the top of the division.


Not really the point but sure. Wrestling Big Swole and Britt Baker is what's best for Tessa Blanchard haha


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Vince will never book an outsider at the top of the division.


You mean like former WCW Champion Goldberg who has just had a World Title match at WrestleMania?


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

NathanMayberry said:


> No its all about the egos. They can't have the women's divsion being too good, otherwise Brandi wouldn't be able to overshadow them constantly with her random appearances in prominent men's feuds.


oh shit I just thought about dat. 

how do ya keep Brandi lookin decent, dont put talent on da roster so it look like she gettin better.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Not really the point but sure. Wrestling Big Swole and Britt Baker is what's best for Tessa Blanchard haha


Shida, Shanna, Bea are all better in the ring than Swole or Baker


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You mean like former WCW Champion Goldberg who has just had a World Title match at WrestleMania?


AJ Styles did alright for himself too. Daniel Bryan isn't home grown either. According to @rbl85 only Baron Corbin, Braun Strowman and anyone else who didn't work the indies are pushed in WWE


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Shida, Shanna, Bea are all better in the ring than Swole or Baker


2/3 haven't been seen in months


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> 2/3 haven't been seen in months


Can't come in the US because of the Covid.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> AJ Styles did alright for himself too. Daniel Bryan isn't home grown either. According to @rbl85 only Baron Corbin, Braun Strowman and anyone else who didn't work the indies are pushed in WWE


I didn't say that, i said that Vince will not put an outsider as the TOP male or female. That doesn't mean that the oustider is not going to be pushed


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Can't come in the US because of the Covid.


What was their excuse before Covid? That will do me by the way, you guys are just throwing around Covid as an excuse for everything now


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> I didn't say that, i said that Vince will not put an outsider as the TOP male or female. That doesn't mean that the oustider is not going to be pushed


Being Champ isn't the top of the division?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Being Champ isn't the top of the division?


Reigns wasn't champ yet he was the top guy.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> What was their excuse before Covid? That will do me by the way, you guys are just throwing around Covid as an excuse for everything now


Bea was posing with the belt after attacking Nyla just before the travel ban.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Charlotte Flair needs someone to work with. The daughter of another Horseman is fucking PERFECT. They’re a WrestleMania marquee match waiting to happen. She’d have star matches with everyone en route to it and coming out of it. She’d be paid well and be presented as an actual attraction. What the fuck is wrong with that?

Oh, we’re supposed to not like Charlotte because she’s the obvious marketable mega-talent in her division. There’s nothing wrong with pushing your stars.

If Tessa keeps her head screwed on, she’ll be a star in the WWE. In AEW, she can have barely passable matches and be behind Stephanie Rhodes.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Wood said:


> Charlotte Flair needs someone to work with. The daughter of another Horseman is fucking PERFECT. They’re a WrestleMania marquee match waiting to happen. She’d have star matches with everyone en route to it and coming out of it. She’d be paid well and be presented as an actual attraction. What the fuck is wrong with that?
> 
> Oh, we’re supposed to not like Charlotte because she’s the obvious marketable mega-talent in her division. There’s nothing wrong with pushing your stars.
> 
> If Tessa keeps her head screwed on, she’ll be a star in the WWE. In AEW, she can have barely passable matches and be behind Stephanie Rhodes.


Brandi is such an important character for the last 2-3 months of shows........


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

NathanMayberry said:


> No its all about the egos. They can't have the women's divsion being too good, otherwise Brandi wouldn't be able to overshadow them constantly with her random appearances in prominent men's feuds.


When you say random, do you mean with her husband, Cody, or brother-in-law, Dustin? Last time I checked, her role as being the leader/main-focus of the Women's Division was dropped about 6-7 months ago. This is like all the other recollections people seem to have:


Matt Hardy doing the teleporting thing (one and done 3 months ago)
Marko Stunt and Sonny Kiss on TV all the time (Marko less than more, Sonny on DARK, first Dynamite last week)
Omega is not a star (summed up by two words... yeah right)
Orange Cassidy is an embarrassment to wrestling (something must be wrong with the fans who buy his BS)
Moxley hasn't done anything as Champion (well, the CV-19 pandemic has seemed to prove that for just about everything)
Jericho is unfunny, washed up, old, chubby (except that he's out there trying to help push the younger guys)


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Here’s also to consider with Tessa. She wrestles men a lot so if she wants to continue with that then wwe is not the place for her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Here’s also to consider with Tessa. She wrestles men a lot so if she wants to continue with that then wwe is not the place for her
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tessa would never reach the same level of fighting men in AEW that she did in Impact. I mean, credit to Tessa, she made it work in Impact but that done in part as a novelty act to get some buzz to Impact. And AEW themselves have had how many inter gender matches in their short history? Only 1 comes to mind at the moment.

Point being, if she wants to go to WWE or AEW, she's going to have to get used to wrestling women again.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Garty said:


> When you say random, do you mean with her husband, Cody, or brother-in-law, Dustin? Last time I checked, her role as being the leader/main-focus of the Women's Division was dropped about 6-7 months ago. This is like all the other recollections people seem to have:
> 
> 
> Matt Hardy doing the teleporting thing (one and done 3 months ago)
> ...


He is clearly talking about Brandi somehow finding a way on television every week. Even this past episode she turned up in the press conference for no real reason.

- Matt Hardy did teleport just once and nobody pretends he did more than once. They do call out the stupid stuff he does regularly though.

- Marko is on TV all the time. He's on once every couple of weeks.

- Omega doesn't act like a star.

- OC is indeed an embarrassment to wrestling and there is now evidence of it. What was it, 562,000 people tuning in for his big show down with Jericho? Nobody cares man.

- Moxley has done things as champion they just aren't all that appealing. COVID-19 isn't a valid excuse anymore especially when the whole roster is back.

- Good for Jericho but truth is he isn't that funny when he's trying too hard. Did you hear him on colour the other week? Awful.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277601667098144772

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I think AEW would be wrong not to try and sign her, but having already let Dashwood, Purazzo, Mercedes martinez and Kylie Rae slip through their grasp it wouldn't surprise me if they passed on Tessa as well. Sure she's a gamble, but she's also very good in the ring and would help the women's roster. If she steps out of line then she's out.

If she goes to WWE then matches against Charlotte, Io, Sasha and Asuka look great on paper but i don't trust WWE to make these matches happen. Honestly i can see her get the EC3 treatment and they bury her, punish her for the bullshit she caused last time she was there and keeps her from AEW. 

I can see this being her future in WWE. The iiconics playing the part of New day.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277601667098144772
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it means her not going to AEW - you can be absolutely sure they'll go for her.


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

Just here to make my once in a blue moon drive by post. 

No matter what side of the fence you are on with this Khan being a hypocrite or not argument, I think what I find more fascinating is that almost everyone on both sides of that argument is in some type of agreement that Tessa Blanchard is the 2nd coming of Stone Cold Austin. That's good stuff it really makes me laugh. 

Carry on


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

herbski said:


> Just here to make my once in a blue moon drive by post.
> 
> No matter what side of the fence you are on with this Khan being a hypocrite or not argument, I think what I find more fascinating is that almost everyone on both sides of that argument is in some type of agreement that* Tessa Blanchard is the 2nd coming of Stone Cold Austin. *That's good stuff it really makes me laugh.
> 
> Carry on


I'm sorry...What?


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

herbski said:


> Just here to make my once in a blue moon drive by post.
> 
> No matter what side of the fence you are on with this Khan being a hypocrite or not argument, I think what I find more fascinating is that almost everyone on both sides of that argument is in some type of agreement that Tessa Blanchard is the 2nd coming of Stone Cold Austin. That's good stuff it really makes me laugh.
> 
> Carry on


Absolutely no one is even suggesting that.


----------

